# Die größte Frechheit die ich erlebt habe



## Aserin (15. Juli 2008)

Nun ja, wie allen bekannt ist geht die rolle der magier im moment auf das lvl runte= Tisch stellen und int buffen, und im DMG meter iwo in der mitte zwischen jäger und schurke rumgurken... Eigt war die Klasse vor BC DMG pur.. inzwischen is es eine Klasse die im PVP kaum noch ne chance hat es sei denn man is ein voll nerd und hat s4 sowieso voll... aber auch wird es gegen schurken mit schippe und hexer mitm hund schwer...

Nun ja zu der eigt Geschichte...
Samstag Abend hatte ich im Channel gesehen das noch ein Mage für einen Kara marken run gesucht wurde und ich meldete mich.Ich wurde geportet und wartete bis alle da sind um den Tisch zu stellen..
2sek nachdem der letzte da war wurde ich angeschnautzt warum noch kein Tisch stände. Ich habe die Ruhe bewart und den Tisch gestellt.
Alle hatten sich vom Tisch bedient und dann wurde ich aus der Grp gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schrieb den leader an und dachte es wäre nur ein verklicken gewesen. Der schrieb dann zurück
******: wir haben nen hexer gefunden!!!   o-ton
ich antwortete: Is klar, ich stell nen tisch und kurz danach werd ich gekickt weil ihr nen hexer angeblich gefunden habt.
******: Mages sind für nix anderes da.
ich schon nicht mehr so ruhig: ach ihr könnt mich mal!

ich ließ ein ticket sein, was hätte ich auch rein schreiben sollen?, und loggte um aufn schurken um ein bisschen zu lvln.

Dann schreibt mich ein GM an, ich hätte mich fehl verhalten gegenüber dem leader...
Ich fiel aus allen wolken und schilderte dem GM die Situation. Der entschuldigte sich mit den üblichen makros und meinte zu mir er würde noch mal mit dem leader sprechen.


heute logge ich mich wieder mitm mage ein und sehe das dieser leader mich gerade wieder whispert...
ich fragte ihn was er von mir wolle.
und er fing an mich zuzuflamen warum ich ihm ein Ticket geschrieben hätte...
ich machte nur /ignore und loggte mal wieder auf meinen twink um^^


Ich finde solche heinies sollten verboten werden.
Ich war echt baff das ich sowas erlebe..
Nun bitte eure Meinung dazu

mfG Aserin


----------



## Lemmerer (15. Juli 2008)

Erhängt ihn!


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2008)

Genau deswegen niemals Random Groups. Geht in anderen Spielen aber eben nicht in Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

sry,aber man kann nichts machen gegen die ganzen heinis.


----------



## Killah (15. Juli 2008)

tut mir leid aber so schweine gibts ich bin selber hunter und da kickt mich der leader und meint dein eq is ein absturz ich sooo wie bitte der meint ja dein eq is schei* ich meine dann ja was denkste warum ich kara will ... aber das mit dir is ***** wie der dich kickz wegen tisch erstmal anmotzen dann du noch cool und nett dann wir habn nen hexer OMG was für noobs


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Juli 2008)

pff
/ignore , das reicht


----------



## Aserin (15. Juli 2008)

war eigt keine rdm... war nur ne gilde die noch (angeblich) mage und priester brauchten..


----------



## Élida (15. Juli 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> Nun ja, wie allen bekannt ist geht die rolle der magier im moment auf das lvl runte= Tisch stellen und int buffen, und im DMG meter iwo in der mitte zwischen jäger und schurke rumgurken... Eigt war die Klasse vor BC DMG pur.. inzwischen is es eine Klasse die im PVP kaum noch ne chance hat es sei denn man is ein voll nerd und hat s4 sowieso voll... aber auch wird es gegen schurken mit schippe und hexer mitm hund schwer...



mage is halt nur die art von klasse die am meisten skill braucht um in pvp was zu reißen... naja mach dir nix draus.
und gegen schurke müssteste als frostmage eigentlich so easy gewinnen^^


----------



## Monasaxx (15. Juli 2008)

Killah schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber so schweine gibts ich bin selber hunter und da kickt mich der leader und meint dein eq is ein absturz ich sooo wie bitte der meint ja dein eq is schei* ich meine dann ja was denkste warum ich kara will ... aber das mit dir is ***** wie der dich kickz wegen tisch erstmal anmotzen dann du noch cool und nett dann wir habn nen hexer OMG was für noobs



das zu lesen is ja hammer.
und ich meine nicht das was du erlebt hast,sondern das ganze ohne Beistriche.wahnsinn^^


----------



## Aserin (15. Juli 2008)

Élida schrieb:


> mage is halt nur die art von klasse die am meisten skill braucht um in pvp was zu reißen... naja mach dir nix draus.
> und gegen schurke müssteste als frostmage eigentlich so easy gewinnen^^


 naja... ich war ne zeit lang frost mage um mitm kumpel arena zu machen... die schurken waren mit allen CDs frei undaufhaltebar... und immer dieser schattenschritt *brr*


----------



## Damatar (15. Juli 2008)

auch ne nette storry ich mit level 39 schama in thranglethorn in der arena zu besagten kisten zeit glück gehqabt nen schurkce level 19 und nen krieger auf gleichen level, schurcke schin immer am whispern, las mir die truhe, ich sag ich brauch die auch hab die noch net, saagt der zu mir ne du braquchst die net ich bruahc noch eine marke, ich nix gesagt erstma kriger in nem schönen fiaren langen figth besigt, und als der schurcke ständig lotten wolte den abgehalten, danch den schurkcen , is ja keine bedrohung eben umgeschmock weil der mich ebe auch net looten lies, erster flame kommt an, du schkame hurre ahsse net gesehen ( ich hate nen weiblichen char) ich, was willst du das ist pvp und ich hab eben auch need, verreckt du mist stück , 2ter gesselt sich zum flamen daszu  o-ton, 50 leute haben dich auf der igno du kirgst hier keine gruppe mehr und du bekkomst nen ticket , und icm chat sag ich allen du ninjast, ich ne ist klar, nach weiteren beledigungen und angespucke ich gm geschrieben , er stell se alle auf igno, ich angesprichen wegen der androhnung eines ungerechfertigen tickets, er keine sorge er darf auch tickets schreiben ich werde sie gewissenhafft bearbeiten ich geh dem nach, alles klar ich erstma off weil schnauze voll, nächste tag rein sehe da chars beide net online und in der blizzard kartei (schande vergessen wie das ding heist) nicht aufzufinden, war mein erstes ticket weis ich je wegen sowas geschrieben hab norm scheiß ich drauf , aber das war zu dreist, siehe da immet ticket schreiben, dann haste wenigstens genugtuhung für den ärger


----------



## pingu77 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß, das is echt zum kotzen, letztes mal in Kara, t4 Mage Helm droppt, alle 4 Mages würfeln, ich mit 85 der höchste, ich so, juhu, 3 sekunden später, 
***** erhält [Helm des gefallenen Helden]
ich bin grad am schreiben: was soll das, ich war der höchste, hast du dich verklickt?
noch bevor ich absenden kann kickt mich der leader, ich versuch ihn anzuwhispern
****** ignoriert euch

da kann man nix machen, auch ein GM nich, ich find das auch zum kotzen, zumal mmir das selbe auch schon mit T4 Handschuhen passiert is...

So verliert man die Lust am Main zocken, man twinkt und twinkt und erreicht nie was weil man denkt: Ach, des droppt eh nich usw.


----------



## Next Exitus (15. Juli 2008)

Der eine heult wegen Heiler und Tanks und der hier über Mages... Geh in ne Gilde und macht Gildenintern Kara dann hast du solche Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## Ouna (15. Juli 2008)

Tröste dich. Heute hat meinen Wl jemand gefragt, ob ich mit ZF gehen will, Gruppe wär dann voll. 
Bin gejoint, 2 Leute haben mich gefragt ob ich sie nach Gadgetzan porten kann wegen dem Flugpunkt. Kam mir schon ein wenig seltsam vor, aber naja, Splitter kosten ja nix.

Wir sind schonma nach ZF geritten, bis auf einma wieder diese Leute fragten ob ich sie in die Ini porten kann... Meine Nerven waren schon sehr nah am zerreisen aber wayne... habe beide geportet, bekam nen Gruppenkick und wurde von allen Membern auf Ignore gesetzt. 

Da frag ich mich doch, was sind das für minderbemittelte, anstandslose Leute?


----------



## D.O.M.E (15. Juli 2008)

naja wenn man nen mage spielen kann und pvp erfahrung hat haut man auch viel weg.....auch ohne s4


----------



## Masterlock (15. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> auch ne nette storry ich mit level 39 schama in thranglethorn in der arena zu besagten kisten zeit glück gehqabt nen schurkce level 19 und nen krieger auf gleichen level, schurcke schin immer am whispern, las mir die truhe, ich sag ich brauch die auch hab die noch net, saagt der zu mir ne du braquchst die net ich bruahc noch eine marke, ich nix gesagt erstma kriger in nem schönen fiaren langen figth besigt, und als der schurcke ständig lotten wolte den abgehalten, danch den schurkcen , is ja keine bedrohung eben umgeschmock weil der mich ebe auch net looten lies, erster flame kommt an, du schkame hurre ahsse net gesehen ( ich hate nen weiblichen char) ich, was willst du das ist pvp und ich hab eben auch need, verreckt du mist stück , 2ter gesselt sich zum flamen daszu  o-ton, 50 leute haben dich auf der igno du kirgst hier keine gruppe mehr und du bekkomst nen ticket , und icm chat sag ich allen du ninjast, ich ne ist klar, nach weiteren beledigungen und angespucke ich gm geschrieben , er stell se alle auf igno, ich angesprichen wegen der androhnung eines ungerechfertigen tickets, er keine sorge er darf auch tickets schreiben ich werde sie gewissenhafft bearbeiten ich geh dem nach, alles klar ich erstma off weil schnauze voll, nächste tag rein sehe da chars beide net online und in der blizzard kartei (schande vergessen wie das ding heist) nicht aufzufinden, war mein erstes ticket weis ich je wegen sowas geschrieben hab norm scheiß ich drauf , aber das war zu dreist, siehe da immet ticket schreiben, dann haste wenigstens genugtuhung für den ärger


Gibts das auch in deutsch?


----------



## Ollimua (15. Juli 2008)

Sowas ist echt der letzte Dreck. /ignore und gut ist.


----------



## ?!?! (15. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> verkackte tastatur gepart mit zu schnellen tippen^^



gepAart mit zu schnelleM tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nö, ich heisse nicht Hans, wäre mir aber auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> auch ne nette storry ich mit level 39 schama in thranglethorn in der arena zu besagten kisten zeit glück gehqabt nen schurkce level 19 und nen krieger auf gleichen level, schurcke schin immer am whispern, las mir die truhe, ich sag ich brauch die auch hab die noch net, saagt der zu mir ne du braquchst die net ich bruahc noch eine marke, ich nix gesagt erstma kriger in nem schönen fiaren langen figth besigt, und als der schurcke ständig lotten wolte den abgehalten, danch den schurkcen , is ja keine bedrohung eben umgeschmock weil der mich ebe auch net looten lies, erster flame kommt an, du schkame hurre ahsse net gesehen ( ich hate nen weiblichen char) ich, was willst du das ist pvp und ich hab eben auch need, verreckt du mist stück , 2ter gesselt sich zum flamen daszu  o-ton, 50 leute haben dich auf der igno du kirgst hier keine gruppe mehr und du bekkomst nen ticket , und icm chat sag ich allen du ninjast, ich ne ist klar, nach weiteren beledigungen und angespucke ich gm geschrieben , er stell se alle auf igno, ich angesprichen wegen der androhnung eines ungerechfertigen tickets, er keine sorge er darf auch tickets schreiben ich werde sie gewissenhafft bearbeiten ich geh dem nach, alles klar ich erstma off weil schnauze voll, nächste tag rein sehe da chars beide net online und in der blizzard kartei (schande vergessen wie das ding heist) nicht aufzufinden, war mein erstes ticket weis ich je wegen sowas geschrieben hab norm scheiß ich drauf , aber das war zu dreist, siehe da immet ticket schreiben, dann haste wenigstens genugtuhung für den ärger



Absolute Vergewaltigung der deutschen Spache. GZ!

"Hans zu sein ist ein Kavaliersdelikt. Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache nicht!"


----------



## Damatar (15. Juli 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> gepAart mit zu schnelleM tippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is ja auch wurscht , mann kan es entziffern


----------



## ?!?! (15. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> is ja auch wurscht , mann kan es entziffern






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (15. Juli 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein bock da jetzt noch rum zu edditieren ich lass das jetzt so da im raum stehen^^


----------



## Kalisan (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist richtig Krass was der Leader da gemacht hat. Weiß garnet was ich dazu sagen soll außer /ignore.

/flame off


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2008)

thranglethorn... einige Leute sollten lieber die deutschen Namen benutzen, wenn sie die englischen nicht wirklich kennen.

Zur Geschichte: Einfach ignorieren und merken und nie wieder mitgehen... und in Zukunft wirklich nochmal rüchversichernd nachfragen.


----------



## Gocu (15. Juli 2008)

genau wegen solchen leuten sollte man einen Test für WoW machen ob man für sowas geeignet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. Juli 2008)

naja is echt das allerletzte... was die da abgezogen haben... mach einfach /ignore und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonies (15. Juli 2008)

Manche Leute sollten echt nen Debuff bekommen der verhindert das sie lv 20 übersteigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> genau wegen solchen leuten sollte man einen Test für WoW machen ob man für sowas geeignet ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre auch für einen Test der in 3 Kategorien aufgeteilt ist :

1. Rechtschreibtest (ob einer noch schreiben kann ohne die Deutsche Sprache zu vergewaltigen)

2.Logisches Denken (ob einer herausfinden kann wiso es so wenige tanks gibt und so halt)

3.Sozialtest (ob einer so Sozial ist um eine Online rollen spiel zu spielen)


----------



## noobhammer (15. Juli 2008)

das sind nur kleine kinder die vorm rechner sitzen und sich groß vorkommen...und 100% auf nen deutschen server......ist aber auch normal auf nen deutschen server...ein grund warum ich nich mehr auf deutschen servern spiel....80% vollidioten und unterentwickelte kinder mit zu viel ego und geld.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wäre auch für einen Test der in 3 Kategorien aufgeteilt ist :
> 
> 1. Rechtschreibtest (ob einer noch schreiben kann ohne die Deutsche Sprache zu vergewaltigen)
> 
> ...



und das bringt dann was?
da wird dann papa/mama/bruder/sonstwer für den test davor gesetzt und kasperle darf dann zoggen


----------



## frankymk (15. Juli 2008)

Naja ne Frechheit ist das schon...

Aber im PvP???
Bist du so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mit S1 öfters S2 eqte Schurken und gar S3 eqte Krieger kaputt gemacht...
Du darfst halt ned stehen bleiben und immer schön wegrennen wie so nen heildudu halt ^^

Und zu den warum es auch so wenig tanks gibt - frag dich mal wer denn nen grün/blau eqten tank mitnimmt wenns
nicht grad der aus der Gilde ist für den man mühsam Epic sammeln muß... keiner..... und deshalb spielt auch jeder
Krieger lieber PvP oder skillt auf Furor um statt sich von Leuten dumm machen zu lassen weil er keine guten Epics hat...


----------



## Trisch (15. Juli 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> und im DMG meter iwo in der mitte zwischen jäger und schurke rumgurken...



Wie wärs mit L2p ?


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2008)

Rofl so ein Idi, sorry aber erst mage suchen nur fürn tisch, das ist echt behämmert!
Den hät ich sofort ignored!
Aber es gibt halt immer solche leute, die einfach zu doof sind!


----------



## Bakarr901 (15. Juli 2008)

wo sollt ihr mitn dmg liegen?
mh das kann ich nu gar net bestätigen.
und im PVP keine chance is auch bissl übertrieben.

zum thema: ich fand das auch richtig übel aber man kann leider nicht viel machen


----------



## Galadosh (15. Juli 2008)

Sowas is echt schade da vergeht einem echt die Lust an WoW. Leider stechen halt schlechte Fälle immer raus.


----------



## Vampirgott (15. Juli 2008)

Hab sowas noch nie erlebt, schade eigentlich. Denn bei dem, was ich hier immer lese muss das ja manchmal ganz lustig sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe ich hab auch mal so ein "Glück"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (15. Juli 2008)

Killah schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber so schweine gibts ich bin selber hunter und da kickt mich der leader und meint dein eq is ein absturz ich sooo wie bitte der meint ja dein eq is schei* ich meine dann ja was denkste warum ich kara will ... aber das mit dir is ***** wie der dich kickz wegen tisch erstmal anmotzen dann du noch cool und nett dann wir habn nen hexer OMG was für noobs



ohne worte


----------



## Lokibu (15. Juli 2008)

*wechlach*

Ich sag da nur selbst schuld. Ich hätte erstmal gesagt, dass ich noch keinen Tisch kann. Dann Reaktion abgewartet. Naja damit hättest du dir einiges an Ärger ersparen können. 

Aber ich hätte bereits nen Rückzieher gemacht, wenn ich blöd angeschrieben werde. Wenn einer meint dass der Tisch schon stehen müsste, soll er sich selber einen Mage zaubern. Weder Kunden noch Spieler sind es wert bedient zu werden, wenn diese keinen Anstand haben.


----------



## Malchezzar (15. Juli 2008)

Stonies schrieb:


> Manche Leute sollten echt nen Debuff bekommen der verhindert das sie lv 20 übersteigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JAHA das find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor allem bei solchen raidleadern wie dem von dem TE^^


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2008)

Warum sind eigentlich die Leute so? Sind die zu doof oder wollen die einfach nur ärger machen und sich dabei "cool" finden? 
Ich lad doch auch keinen Mage nur ein damit er mir einen tisch hinstellt und ich ihn dann wieder kicken darf?


----------



## Logeras (15. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> auch ne nette storry ich mit level 39 schama in thranglethorn in der arena zu besagten kisten zeit glück gehqabt nen schurkce level 19 und nen krieger auf gleichen level, schurcke schin immer am whispern, las mir die truhe, ich sag ich brauch die auch hab die noch net, saagt der zu mir ne du braquchst die net ich bruahc noch eine marke, ich nix gesagt erstma kriger in nem schönen fiaren langen figth besigt, und als der schurcke ständig lotten wolte den abgehalten, danch den schurkcen , is ja keine bedrohung eben umgeschmock weil der mich ebe auch net looten lies, erster flame kommt an, du schkame hurre ahsse net gesehen ( ich hate nen weiblichen char) ich, was willst du das ist pvp und ich hab eben auch need, verreckt du mist stück , 2ter gesselt sich zum flamen daszu  o-ton, 50 leute haben dich auf der igno du kirgst hier keine gruppe mehr und du bekkomst nen ticket , und icm chat sag ich allen du ninjast, ich ne ist klar, nach weiteren beledigungen und angespucke ich gm geschrieben , er stell se alle auf igno, ich angesprichen wegen der androhnung eines ungerechfertigen tickets, er keine sorge er darf auch tickets schreiben ich werde sie gewissenhafft bearbeiten ich geh dem nach, alles klar ich erstma off weil schnauze voll, nächste tag rein sehe da chars beide net online und in der blizzard kartei (schande vergessen wie das ding heist) nicht aufzufinden, war mein erstes ticket weis ich je wegen sowas geschrieben hab norm scheiß ich drauf , aber das war zu dreist, siehe da immet ticket schreiben, dann haste wenigstens genugtuhung für den ärger



Das ganze nochmal bitte in verständlichen Deutsch.


----------



## amigaone (15. Juli 2008)

Ich würde die *rsche im chat erstmal bloß stellen, und dann auch alle auf ignore! und jeden tag wieder im chat gesagt von welcher gilde die sind und was die gemacht haben!


----------



## Neque neque (15. Juli 2008)

*seufz* spiele auch mage auf lvl 70... und werde immer als tisch-portal und bomb-maschine abgestempelt. Selische grausamkeit!


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (15. Juli 2008)

was willste machen , einfach nicht mit 10 jährigen blagen random nach kara gehen die von anderen Klassen kein Plan haben ^^

zumal sei froh dass sie dich net nachm ersten boss gekickt haben sonst hättest dir auchnoch ne ID eingefangen 1 Marke fürn Tisch stellen , nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ozek (15. Juli 2008)

WTF OMFG solche deppen gehören nackt geteert un gefedert durch die stadt gejagt^^

PS: ich finde denn mage als eine wichtige klasse soll der mage doch dmg machen müssen die anderen sich halt mehr anstrengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Gothikor (15. Juli 2008)

Auch schon ähnliches erlebt.

Gehen Zul´Farak, machen die Instanz durch. Dann töten wir den Endboss Gazhilla und bevor der down geht macht der Schurke der Leader war "Plündermeister" an und lootet alles - Ruhestein - Gruppe verlassen - weg war er Oo . Gibt halt solche Leute zur genüge.

Mein Tipp für die Zukunft: Spiele mit Buddys die du schon länger kennst oder Gildenintern, wenn du mit einer anderen Gilde mitgehst dann nur wenn du dort Leute kennst oder es sich um eine Gilde mit einem bekannten Namen auf dem jeweiligem Server handelt.

Vermeide Random Gruppen oder wie ich diese nenne Run Dumms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

lg

Gothikor


----------



## XerXisB (15. Juli 2008)

also letztens ich hab gehn weg und dann gehn zul f und dann gruppe rein und ich gehn rein wo sind mobs und ich tüsch machen rein in gruppe und dann der mann mich so gesagt ich gehn dann ich nee und er neejaa und dann ich gehn gruppe naja und ende vom kleid war ich gehn gm undich war nicht mehr drin und ignor 



-.- mal im ernst leute. WENN ihr solch ein text ablegt... dann würd ich euch auch auf ignor setzen... scheiß auf groß und klein schreibung, mach ich auch nicht. aber BITTTEE schreibt doch mal so das man ein zusammenhang versteht und man villt ein weeenig checkt was ihr meint.


Back to Topic:

1. Also erstmal n Ticket schreiben. Ob es nun was bringt oder nicht ist ja egal... die Typen werden einmal vom GM angeguckt und wenn das halt alle machen würden dann sind diese auch schneller weg als sie "ICH BRAUCHE EINEN TISCH" sagen können ^^. 

2. Alles auf Ignor

3. Versuch bei solchen Runs mit in TS² zu kommen. Sobald du im TS² drin bist steht die chance sehr gut das sie dich nicht kicken. =)

soviel zu meiner meinung und meinen schreibfehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liebe grüße Timmay


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (15. Juli 2008)

LoL das ist echt mieß naja kann man jetzt halt auch nicht ändern solch Typen einfach Ticket schreiben und auf /ignore


----------



## Aserin (15. Juli 2008)

amigaone schrieb:


> Ich würde die *rsche im chat erstmal bloß stellen, und dann auch alle auf ignore! und jeden tag wieder im chat gesagt von welcher gilde die sind und was die gemacht haben!



warum sollte ich mich mit solchen idioten weiter befassen... wenn ich denen dann hinterher spionieren würden käm ich garnich mehr zum spielen
das is es nicht wert^^


----------



## Zerp (15. Juli 2008)

Naja dagegen kann man nix tuen aber iwie schon sehr billig was da abgezogen worden ist :/


----------



## Aserin (15. Juli 2008)

3. Versuch bei solchen Runs mit in TS² zu kommen. Sobald du im TS² drin bist steht die chance sehr gut das sie dich nicht kicken. =)


das hat sich in 2min abgespielt... bin noch nich mal dazu gekommen nach TS zu fragen ^^

warum das zitieren nich gefunzt hat kA


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (15. Juli 2008)

So fies das klingt: Aber ich musste bei der Geschichte des TEs schmunzeln :-D

Wenn mir das passiert wäre, wäre die komplette Truppe bei mir und sämtlichen Gildies auf Ignore gelandet. Solche Stunts kann man pro Server vielleicht 2-3 mal durchziehen, danach findet man keine Gruppe mehr.


----------



## Morcan (15. Juli 2008)

Hab meinen Magier nurnoch fürs PvP, im PvE reißt er nix, bzw wird höchstens bei Gruul als Magetank mitgenommen...aber auch im BG stell ich erst nen Tisch wenn ich auch vernünftig gebufft werde. Ich klick auch alle Manaklassen durch und verpass denen nen Intbuff(sofern sie noch keinen haben).


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Juli 2008)

ja... das leben ist kein cirkuszelt^^ /ignore und gut...


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> ja... das leben ist kein cirkuszelt^^ /ignore und gut...



@ TE, Den Leader hats dann wohl auch insgesamt geärgert ...das sein versuh dich im nachhinein nochmal in die Pfanne zu hauen sowas von nach hinten los gegangen is...genell zimlich dreißtes verhalten.


----------



## Magrotus (15. Juli 2008)

Wow, das ist echt ein asoziales Verhalten. Peinliche Gruppe scheinbar.


----------



## craft!8 (15. Juli 2008)

Ja weiß schon was du meinst, spiele selber Magier.
Ich sag ma nix reißen is schon übertrieben, ich mein ja wir raiden grad Schlangenschrein und Das Auge.
Hab also noch nich viel gesehen was danach kommt aber dennoch mache ich in den 25er Raids gut Schaden.
Gut hinterm Hexer liegt man iwie immer aber sonst passt es.


Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Klar im Prinzip kann man außer /ignore nicht wirklich was wirksames machen.
Solche Typen gibt es allerdings nicht nur bei dir.
Ich bin kein Rassist oder etwas dergleichen aber wie ich festgestellt habe sind solche Leute auch oft Ausländer,
-> Einma hat nen Typ mein Bruder ohne Grund angeschrieben un dumm gemachtm ich hab ihn dann gefragt wo das Problem ist und er beleidigt mich ununterbrochen, naja bin ganz cool geblieben und hab nur geschrieben "ich danke" -> Ticket @ GM.
Hab dan später erfahren das, dass nur in Kumpel von dem eigentlichen ACC Benutzer war un nen Char da gespielt hat, der lässt den nich mehr ran nachdem er 3 Tage nich zocken konnte und das sein "Kumpel" nen Russe ist. HrHr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bzw. das sind oft diese Großstadt Gangsta Rapper Typen die alte Opas in der U-Bahn verjacken und so - eine Schande einfach nur.

Aber sowas krasses hab ich eigt. echt noch nie erlebt. Also einladen was machen un kicken.
Verstehe aber echt nich wie man wirklich so Bekloppt/Dumm/Unterentwickelt man sein kann um so eine Scheiße abzuziehn.
Naja - Sowas ignorieren und einfach weiterzocken. 

In dem Sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röschti (15. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> auch ne nette storry ich mit level 39 schama in thranglethorn in der arena zu besagten kisten zeit glück gehqabt nen schurkce level 19 und nen krieger auf gleichen level, schurcke schin immer am whispern, las mir die truhe, ich sag ich brauch die auch hab die noch net, saagt der zu mir ne du braquchst die net ich bruahc noch eine marke, ich nix gesagt erstma kriger in nem schönen fiaren langen figth besigt, und als der schurcke ständig lotten wolte den abgehalten, danch den schurkcen , is ja keine bedrohung eben umgeschmock weil der mich ebe auch net looten lies, erster flame kommt an, du schkame hurre ahsse net gesehen ( ich hate nen weiblichen char) ich, was willst du das ist pvp und ich hab eben auch need, verreckt du mist stück , 2ter gesselt sich zum flamen daszu  o-ton, 50 leute haben dich auf der igno du kirgst hier keine gruppe mehr und du bekkomst nen ticket , und icm chat sag ich allen du ninjast, ich ne ist klar, nach weiteren beledigungen und angespucke ich gm geschrieben , er stell se alle auf igno, ich angesprichen wegen der androhnung eines ungerechfertigen tickets, er keine sorge er darf auch tickets schreiben ich werde sie gewissenhafft bearbeiten ich geh dem nach, alles klar ich erstma off weil schnauze voll, nächste tag rein sehe da chars beide net online und in der blizzard kartei (schande vergessen wie das ding heist) nicht aufzufinden, war mein erstes ticket weis ich je wegen sowas geschrieben hab norm scheiß ich drauf , aber das war zu dreist, siehe da immet ticket schreiben, dann haste wenigstens genugtuhung für den ärger



Die Schande dass du vergessen hast wie die "Blizzard Kartei" (=Friendlist) richtig heißt, ist nicht dein größtes Problem. Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier ... wie lange hast du für den Text gebraucht?
BTT: Genau wegen solchen Boons spiel' ich nicht mehr WoW.
so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das so lese schreckt einen das wirklich von rnd Gruppen ab, aber irgendwie habe ich solche Probleme nicht, auch noch nie gehabt. Btw. bin auch Mage.
Ich geh zwar nicht viel mit anderen, aber wenn dann ist immer alles okay. Und was den DMG angeht, gut es könnte vielleicht mehr sein, aber ich und auch die anderen im Raid stehen immer unter den ersten 10. 
Einer unserer Magier steht sogar meist auf dem ersten Platz.


----------



## Valiel (15. Juli 2008)

Intelligenztest vor WoW-Zugang.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## CoHanni (16. Juli 2008)

Valiel schrieb:


> Intelligenztest vor WoW-Zugang.
> 
> Meine Meinung.



das ist eine ganz nette Idee, nur wie soll man, wenn der Test jetzt eingeführt wird, mit nur 9 Leuten irgendwelche Raids planen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (16. Juli 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> Nun ja, wie allen bekannt ist geht die rolle der magier im moment auf das lvl runte= Tisch stellen und int buffen, und im DMG meter iwo in der mitte zwischen jäger und schurke rumgurken... Eigt war die Klasse vor BC DMG pur.. inzwischen is es eine Klasse die im PVP kaum noch ne chance hat es sei denn man is ein voll nerd und hat s4 sowieso voll... aber auch wird es gegen schurken mit schippe und hexer mitm hund schwer...
> 
> Nun ja zu der eigt Geschichte...
> Samstag Abend hatte ich im Channel gesehen das noch ein Mage für einen Kara marken run gesucht wurde und ich meldete mich.Ich wurde geportet und wartete bis alle da sind um den Tisch zu stellen..
> ...



Auf welchen server spielt den diese Person. Und vergiss den ingame namen ned zu erwähnen. 100.000 Leute brennen darauf den zu zuflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## craft!8 (16. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Auf welchen server spielt den diese Person. Und vergiss den ingame namen ned zu erwähnen. 100.000 Leute brennen darauf den zu zuflamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Philipp23 - Ich glaube da hast du wirklich recht^^
Sry aber in vielen Menschen steckt so ein Fünkchen Gerechtigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (16. Juli 2008)

Röschti schrieb:


> Die Schande dass du vergessen hast wie die "Blizzard Kartei" (=Friendlist) richtig heißt, ist nicht dein größtes Problem. Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier ... wie lange hast du für den Text gebraucht?
> BTT: Genau wegen solchen Boons spiel' ich nicht mehr WoW.
> so long
> 
> ...


keine 2 minuten was man dem ding auch ansieht


----------



## Olynth (16. Juli 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> .. inzwischen is es eine Klasse die im PVP kaum noch ne chance hat es sei denn man is ein voll nerd und hat s4 sowieso voll...



stimmt ja...  Mages haben es so schwer im PvP und alle leute die sich S3 oder S4 an ein Paar abenden erspielen sind nartürlich Nerd´s!

Trotzdem ist das Verhalten von dem leader nicht ok...
Whisper einfach allen denen du kennst die Story zu wird sich schon rumerzählen und der GM kann dir auch nichts tun weil du ihm nicht öffentlich schlecht nachgeredet hast.
btw. schöne Einschlafgeschichte.


----------



## GeProtector (16. Juli 2008)

Mein Bruder der nen 70er Schurke hat un fast nur PvP macht sagt selber - Frostmages sind stark zu besiegen.


Aha, nice xD


----------



## Mace (16. Juli 2008)

was heutzutage alles in diesem spiel rumrennt ist sehr seltsam oO


----------



## Plakner (16. Juli 2008)

Einer der Faktoren wesshalb mein Mage aufm Account vergammelt


----------



## Nivâ (16. Juli 2008)

spiele auch mage als main und prister als twink jeder fragt mich ob ich ne inz mit will und wenn ich nein sag werde ich geflamet weil ich zu faul bin einen tisch zumachen oder zu heilen(nebenbei mein prist is shadow) und des wegen gehe ich nur gildenintern mit guten freunden die ich schon seit jahren kenne

ach und will den anmen will den flamen und sever und fraktion pls vieleicht kenne ich einen der den gangen kann^^


----------



## agolbur (16. Juli 2008)

Jopp ich fasse den thread noch mal schnell zusammen

typischer buffed 0815-thread:
irgendetwas schlechtes ist dem threadsteller passiert (es geht auch: ich wurde gegankt, oder nachdem man im bg verloren hat: wieso verliert bloss immer nur die allianz/horde)

danach hat er seinen ganzen mimimi in einen thread verfasst und eine plumpe 0815-ich-wollt-eigentlich-nur-meinen-frust-ablassen-kann-den-thread-dann-aber-nicht-so-stehen-lassen-frage verfasst in diesem falle "was ist eure meinung dazu"  eine andere variante ist auch "ist euch das auch mal passiert"

danach kamen die antworten... die leute wussten nicht  wirklich was damit anzugefangen daher gab es eigentlich nur 3 antwort varianten

1. die leute haben auf die frage *hust* geantwortet (was ist eure meinung dazu) ---> schlimm von dem, krass... (post counter erhöhen auch genannt)
oder haben ihre eigene geschichte erzählt

2.  flame/spam/offtopic z.b. antworten 16-24

3. moderatoren antwort: diesmal von tikume 


Tikume schrieb:


> Genau deswegen niemals Random Groups. Geht in anderen Spielen aber eben nicht in Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nc, hat eigentlich nur noch ultima online gefehlt...

das wars im kurzform 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG agolbur

PS: gleich fullquotet mich bestimmt einer und sagt: die ultimative 0815 antwort (oder etwas anderes)
gn8 an alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slâyêrone (16. Juli 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> *edit by Ahramanyu*



Die ultimative 0815 Antwort ;D


Edit bei Ahramanyu: Nope.. so lange ich hier moderiere nicht.


----------



## Zerenox (16. Juli 2008)

lol... is der bekloppt oder so? xD
leute gibts...


----------



## Nerø (16. Juli 2008)

all dies war grund meinen geliebten mage an den nagel zu hängen....naja un kurz darauf auch dann wow ganz...aber ich finde es häftig was diese klasse für eine emens abnehmende entwicklung durchgemacht hat...klar alle heulen weil sie generft werden..aber mal ganz ehrlich schön is es ncihtmehr vom top dd zum supporter zu werden


----------



## craft!8 (16. Juli 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Jopp ich fasse den thread noch mal schnell zusammen
> 
> typischer buffed 0815-thread:
> irgendetwas schlechtes ist dem threadsteller passiert (es geht auch: ich wurde gegankt, oder nachdem man im bg verloren hat: wieso verliert bloss immer nur die allianz/horde)
> ...




Ne das nich, find es eigentlich auch schon nich schlecht sowas hier überhaupt ma zu schreiben, wenn man solche Threads im großen und ganzen ansiehst hast du da auch Recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persöhnlich lese solche Threads aber auch viel lieber als Threads wie:
1. Welche Klasse findet im am Stärksten?
2. "Is das Addon "xxx" legal?
3. Patch-blablabla
4. Warum musste ich mir alles erarbeiten un jetz bekommen es alle hinterhergeschmissen?
und so weiter.

Ja klingt komisch aber ich finde diese Threads schon interessant weil sowas schon krass ist aber auch (meist) echt passiert, habe selber schon Leute mit richtig assozialem Verhalten gesehn die mindestens genauso drauf sind wie der Leader vom TE.


----------



## Kapuzimo (16. Juli 2008)

> auch ne nette storry ich mit level 39 schama in thranglethorn in der arena zu besagten kisten zeit glück gehqabt nen schurkce level 19 und nen krieger auf gleichen level, schurcke schin immer am whispern, las mir die truhe, ich sag ich brauch die auch hab die noch net, saagt der zu mir ne du braquchst die net ich bruahc noch eine marke, ich nix gesagt erstma kriger in nem schönen fiaren langen figth besigt, und als der schurcke ständig lotten wolte den abgehalten, danch den schurkcen , is ja keine bedrohung eben umgeschmock weil der mich ebe auch net looten lies, erster flame kommt an, du schkame hurre ahsse net gesehen ( ich hate nen weiblichen char) ich, was willst du das ist pvp und ich hab eben auch need, verreckt du mist stück , 2ter gesselt sich zum flamen daszu o-ton, 50 leute haben dich auf der igno du kirgst hier keine gruppe mehr und du bekkomst nen ticket , und icm chat sag ich allen du ninjast, ich ne ist klar, nach weiteren beledigungen und angespucke ich gm geschrieben , er stell se alle auf igno, ich angesprichen wegen der androhnung eines ungerechfertigen tickets, er keine sorge er darf auch tickets schreiben ich werde sie gewissenhafft bearbeiten ich geh dem nach, alles klar ich erstma off weil schnauze voll, nächste tag rein sehe da chars beide net online und in der blizzard kartei (schande vergessen wie das ding heist) nicht aufzufinden, war mein erstes ticket weis ich je wegen sowas geschrieben hab norm scheiß ich drauf , aber das war zu dreist, siehe da immet ticket schreiben, dann haste wenigstens genugtuhung für den ärger



Will mal versuchen das zu "übersetzen" :

Auch ne nette Geschichte. Ich war mal mit meinem Level 39 Schamanen im Schlingendorntal , in der Arena um die Kisten zu bekommen. Hatte Glück gehabt , dort war nur ein Schurke Level 19 und ein Krieger Level 19. Sie flüsterten mich an , ich solle ihnen die Truhe lassen , allerdings antwortete ich ihnen das ich die Kiste auch noch brauche. Der Schurke meinte dann ich würde die nicht brauchen , da er nur noch eine Marke braucht. Darauf antwortete ich erstmal garnich und besiegte in der Zeit den Krieger in einem schön langen Kampf und als der Schurke die Kiste ständig öffnen wollte , hielt ich ihn davon ab und hab ihn getötet , da er mich die Kiste auch nicht öffnen ließ. Der Schurke beleidigte mich dann mit "Du Hure (Hatte einen weiblichen Char) , verreck du Miststück". Auf einmal fängt dann auch noch der Krieger mit " 50 Leute haben dich auf igno , du bekommst keine Gruppe mehr und du bekommst ein Ticket und im Chat sage ich allen das du ninjast (Items klauen)" Irgendwann später habe ich diesbezüglich einen GM angeschrieben (...) " Auf einmal waren beide Charaktere offline und in der Freundesliste nicht mehr aufzufinden. Das war das erste Ticket das ich je schrieb aber das war zu dreist (...) .

Wie gesagt , war nur ein Versuch und hoffe mal das jetzt einige Unklarheiten gedeckt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-Reaper (16. Juli 2008)

ich würde mir die adresse von dem leader klarmachen und den zuhause mal besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bestimmt so ne 11 jährige kleine brillenschlange die meint auf cool tun zu müssen, rofl


----------



## masaeN (16. Juli 2008)

Naja auch schon erlebt ich geh mit meinem Heal Schami Kara. alle motzen im TS weil ich noch paar blaue items haben und denken ich heal n dreck weg ... schlussendlich hab ich den T6 pala im healmeter um längen geschlagen ... mit der kettenheilung natürlich sowieso aber dank recount kannste ja sehn mit welchem zauber man gehealt hat und wieviel und sage und schreibe war ich mit welle der heilung xx weiter als der T6 Pala ... schlussendlcih hat er mir noch den umhang vom Prinzen weggewürfelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( aber wayne ^^


----------



## Damatar (16. Juli 2008)

Kapuzimo schrieb:


> Will mal versuchen das zu "übersetzen" :
> 
> Auch ne nette Geschichte. Ich war mal mit meinem Level 39 Schamanen im Schlingendorntal , in der Arena um die Kisten zu bekommen. Hatte Glück gehabt , dort war nur ein Schurke Level 19 und ein Krieger Level 19. Sie flüsterten mich an , ich solle ihnen die Truhe lassen , allerdings antwortete ich ihnen das ich die Kiste auch noch brauche. Der Schurke meinte dann ich würde die nicht brauchen , da er nur noch eine Marke braucht. Darauf antwortete ich erstmal garnich und besiegte in der Zeit den Krieger in einem schön langen Kampf und als der Schurke die Kiste ständig öffnen wollte , hielt ich ihn davon ab und hab ihn getötet , da er mich die Kiste auch nicht öffnen ließ. Der Schurke beleidigte mich dann mit "Du Hure (Hatte einen weiblichen Char) , verreck du Miststück". Auf einmal fängt dann auch noch der Krieger mit " 50 Leute haben dich auf igno , du bekommst keine Gruppe mehr und du bekommst ein Ticket und im Chat sage ich allen das du ninjast (Items klauen)" Irgendwann später habe ich diesbezüglich einen GM angeschrieben (...) " Auf einmal waren beide Charaktere offline und in der Freundesliste nicht mehr aufzufinden. Das war das erste Ticket das ich je schrieb aber das war zu dreist (...) .
> 
> ...


rischtisch


----------



## Kapuzimo (16. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> rischtisch



Dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch noch , was ist mit dem Leader von TE passiert und was ist TE?^^


----------



## Caymen (16. Juli 2008)

Ist ja echt super dass die Mages sich hier über alles beschweren...
Nur selstam , dass die Magier bei uns (vorwiegend in Hyjal) an erstes Schadenstelle stehen,
Der AoE der Magier (auch bomben genannt :> ) ist der beste Schadens- AoE im Spiel .
--> Können Magier bei Trashmob-Passagen wie z.B. den Ghuls im vorher genannten Berg Hyjal ihren schadne gewaltig erhöhen.
Aber auch als konstant auf den Boss schadensausteilender Magier kann man ganz oben liegen.
Unser im moment bester DD ist ein Arkanmagier (Ne, Mav, will nich schleimen xP) mit einigen T5 Teilen und Equip aus Mh/Bt/Ssx/Tk/markengedöns...
Da können die lieben Schurken mit S3 Waffen so lange auf den Boss einhauen wie sie wollen, über den Arkanschlagspammer kommen sie einfach nicht hinaus.
Also alle Magier brav den T5 content machen und umskillen, nicht gleich in Bt und Hyjal anfangen und versuchen sich dort durchzuwipen...

Sollte nur eine kleine Anregung sein, wie man als Magier wirklich Schaden macht, und dass diese Klasse im PvE noch lange nicht am Ende ist


----------



## Shrukan (16. Juli 2008)

XerXisB schrieb:


> 3. Versuch bei solchen Runs mit in TS² zu kommen. Sobald du im TS² drin bist steht die chance sehr gut das sie dich nicht kicken. =)



zum 3.
Dann kicken die den halt ausm Ts ist heutzutage auch üblich wenn einem was nicht passt.
Klappt natürlich nur wenn wer die Rechte dafür hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (16. Juli 2008)

Kapuzimo schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


te is der kerl der nen thread erstelt hat, ind ich denke mall nix


----------



## Phobius (16. Juli 2008)

Och wie ich so Situationen vermisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deppen gibt es überall, und du hast anscheinend einen der großen Sorte erwischt.

Dass du dich aber beschwerst, dass du im DMG hinter Schurken liegst ist daneben.
Die Klasse war von Blizzard von Anfang an als Top-DMGler geplant.
Hexer ... naja ... kommt drauf an. Man kann vor ihnen sein, bei gleichem EQ und Skill haben die aber meißtens die Nase vorne.

Aber du hast noch eine Rolle des Mages vergessen.
Polymorphen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (16. Juli 2008)

Deshalb drauf achten das die Grp nicht ganz rnd ist, GM kann da auch nichts machen.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juli 2008)

Also ich gehe zwar noch nicht Kara weil mein Gear noch ein wenig zu schlecht ist aber wenn ich mal in ne Ini gehe dann meistens nur mit Leuten aus meiner Gilde (die nebenbei gesagt echt super is!) und da klappts wunderbar, unser Leader is sehr freundlich, bei Bedarf darf man jederzeit nehmen.

Wenns keiner braucht wirds in Splitter verwandelt und wenn Gier gemacht wird drückt nicht ein Heini dann auf Bedarf. Also wirklich optimal eigentlich! 

Spiele auf Shat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab da bis jetzt eigentlich zu 80% nur nette Leute erwischt, so nen Fall wie der TE hatte, hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt bei mir, nedmal ansatzweise so unverschämt. Dem hätt ich glaub ich was gepfiffen O_o


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Auf welchen server spielt den diese Person. Und vergiss den ingame namen ned zu erwähnen. 100.000 Leute brennen darauf den zu zuflamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so gemein bin ich nich, lass mich doch nich auf niveau herunter wie der


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Aber du hast noch eine Rolle des Mages vergessen.
> Polymorphen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das polymorphen is in kara nicht gebraucht, und in den heroic innies wo inzwischen durchrushe zum größten teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird das nich mehr angewandt weil es angeblich nur zu verwirrungen führt. Fragt mich bitte nich warum. Mein server is trotz PVE nich gerade toll in sachen PVE ^^


----------



## Seratos (16. Juli 2008)

Hm, war heute wieder rnd kara mit meinem healschami, hatten 2 mages dabei, und der dmg war eig ok, ich nehm mages mit wegen dem DMG, dann Int und dann zuletzt wegen dem tisch.

Ich weiß aber wie das als mage ist, hab selber nen 70er und werd sehr oft wegen portalen oder tisch angeschrieben, naja angeschrieben ist noch höflich, angefordert ist eher das richtige wort.

Manche sind einfach unmöglich, aber die landen bei mir sofort auf /ig
Wenn ich nett gefragt werde, sieht die sache da schon ganz anders aus, denn ich bin KEIN dienstleistungsservice den man buchen kann.


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

davor hab ich auch eigt keine schlechten erfahrungen mit rdm grp gemacht... gut vlt hat sich die eine oder andere mal aufgelöst aber das is ja nich wirklich schlimm... hab die dann wieder zusammengetrommelt und die letzten 4 bosse noch gemacht. aber das war wirklich der oberhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

So damit schliesse ich den thread auch bis auf eine kleine sache..
Ich würde gerne den Server wechseln und nochmal neu anfangen, vlt hat ja jemand lust und kennt nen server wo man gut starten kann und nette leute sind und der gerne zusammen mit jemandem lvlt
Rasse und fraktion is mir ****** egal

mfG Aserin


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juli 2008)

gibt leider viele solcher Leute. Man kann sie natürlich einfach auf Igno setzen aber Ich persönlich bekomme enormen Hass auf so jemanden. Am Besten wäre es, wenn Blizz 3std.  Sperrungen wegen schlechtem Benehmen verteilen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avida (16. Juli 2008)

Muahahaha...
Das mit den Wasser/Essen Spender & Portal Airlines kenn ich zu gut -.-
Hab ne lvl 12 Druidin, ein paar andere Twinks usw, aber alles Ally. Nuja wenn du magst ^^
Wer was und wo ich bin siehst du in meinem Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, die anderen dürfen auch um dich werben *kicher*


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

wenn sich nich iwer bis morgen früh meldet bin ich vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avida (16. Juli 2008)

Nuja, ist schon sozusagen morgen früh :x
ich geh lieber schlafen bevor ich mehr wirres zeug hinterlasse. Ich wünsch dir ne schöne Nacht und angenehmere Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

joar flieg morgen erst mal in den urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich mach mir mal einen char auf deinem server.. is ein gnom hexer... schick dir einen brief ^^


----------



## Kapuzimo (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Aserin ,
Auf dem Server Antonidas (Allerdings eher auf Horden Seite ^^) sind sehr nette Leute anzutreffen. Habe auf Ally Seite selber schon mehrere 70er und auf Hordeseite bin ich auch schon level 35. Wenn du lust hättest mal da raufzukommen kannste mir ja ne PM schreiben oder mir (falls vorhanden) deine ICQ nr. oder MSN addy sagen.

mfg


----------



## klogmo (16. Juli 2008)

Hmm wenn du ganz Fies gewesen wärst, wärst du einfach in der Ini geblieben und Afk gegangen, nur ab und an wieder kommen um einen Schritt zu laufen oder so, denn dann kann der angeblich gefundene Hexer nicht in die Ini rein da ja nur 10 Leute rendürfen. So hättest du denen den Raid immerhin ein kleines bisschen vermiest.


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

wirst raus geportet automatisch... leider


----------



## darki488 (16. Juli 2008)

ich glaub das hätte nicht funktioniert, denn du bleibst nur bei einer zugewiesenen ID in der Instanz, ansonsten wirst du rausgeportet


----------



## Tigrexx (16. Juli 2008)

hab ich ein glück das mir soetwas in meiner ganzen wow karriere noch NIE passiert ist^^ 

ich kann euch nur eines empfehlen sucht euch eine nette stamm gruppe  oder eine "Familiere" Gilde bei denen ist alles gerecht geregelt und es führt zu keinen streitigkeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaman rulez (16. Juli 2008)

Seratos schrieb:


> ich nehm mages mit wegen dem DMG, dann Int und dann zuletzt wegen dem tisch.



dmg>sheep>tisch>int

int ist so ziemlich der schlechteste buff im ganzen spiel, kekse reduzieren nur regzeiten und sheepen braucht man in heroics nicht, außer der tank hat schlechtes equip oder mangelnden skill. bleibt nur der dmg als wichtigstes über und da gibts bei kurzen kämpfen (heroics) wohl nichts, was wirklich besser ist, vor allem mit den anderen gimmicks und dem spaß, nem bombendem mage bei sterben zuzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> ich kann euch nur eines empfehlen sucht euch eine nette stamm gruppe  oder eine "Familiere" Gilde bei denen ist alles gerecht geregelt und es führt zu keinen streitigkeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is sowieso das allerbeste.

Ansonsten würde mir garkein mmo spaß machen ...


----------



## klogmo (16. Juli 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> wirst raus geportet automatisch... leider




Nein das funzt, ganz sicher (außer Schneesturm hats mitterweile rausgepatcht, denke ich aber nicht). 
Ich war einmal mit der Gilde drinn und als nur noch Nethergroll stand habe ich mit einem aus der Gilde getauscht, weil er im Gegensatz zu mir noch was von ihm brauchte, und ich bin dann drinn geblieben, weil ich ausprobieren wollte, ob ich denen beim Nethergroll dann zusehen kann. Dann blieb ich zwar drinn und wurde nicht rausgeportet, aber er konnte nicht rein.


----------



## kio82 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich kann deinen Aerger sehr nachvollziehen und wuenschte mir bei solchen Situationen, dass es keinen GM Support geben wuerde... So koennte man jedenfalls das dreckige Arschloch zusammenscheissen ohne n Ticket mit einem verbundenden Temp Ban riskieren zu muessen, den der Leader von dem Random Gimp Run verdient gehabt haette.

An deiner Stelle wuerde ich den Typen sofort auf Ignore setzen und so viel Rufmord (auf legaler Weise, dh. keine Blizz Foren / Handelschat etc) zu betreiben, wie es nur geht. Man koennte Threads mit Screens im Gildenforum oder in inoffiziellen Realmforen erstellen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Typen die lezten Menschen und verdienen kein Funken Respekt mehr. Man hat dir ja noch nich mal die 20 Silber fuer die 2 Pulver gegeben...


----------



## VvCHandavV (16. Juli 2008)

Sowas hab ich ja auch noch nich gehört. Wirklich pure Frechheit, da bin ich sprachlos. Un dann noch ein Ticket hinterher...

In was für Abgründe man in WoW manchmal tritt ist wirklich erschreckend


----------



## Keleron (16. Juli 2008)

Ich war letzte woche mit meinem Priesterleinchen fast einmal Kara dabei (bin grün-epic(1teil) equipt) und hab mich beim leader bedankt für mitnehmen. Im selben moment Joint ein Magier in die Gruppe. Im TS die Ansage: "der fliegt eh wieder sobald wir Kekse haben" Alle Lachen und ich fange an dagegen zu appelieren. N paar sekunden später Grp und Ts kick... ich schreib den Mage an und sage: "stell ja keinen Tisch die kicken die sowieso wieder" vom mage kam dann zurück "hdf du n00b" ich denke mir: "naja selbst schuld..." dann 5 minuten später weint mich der mage voll weil er aus grp gekickt wurde nach dem tisch...

ich wäre für Permban nach sowas (also dem kicken, nach dem Tisch) daher es einfach das dreckigste ist was man tun kann.. so wie z.b. auch Priester nach dem grossen Stamina buff rausschmeissen... (wie es mir bereits 10 mal passiert ist) oder Druiden nach dem Grossen Mal...

Und die Test für wow... da würde ich sagen

9 millionen accs --------> 1 Million Accs ^^


----------



## Spichty (16. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich sind Mage sehr gerne gesehen, vll machen sie etwas wneiger Dmg als ein Hexer dafür haebn sie ne supi CC, Kekse und nen Buff, es kann natürlich sein das die Leute für Kara nen Mage wegen Siechhuf brauchten, aber das hätten sie vorher schon wissen sollen bzw. dich nicht kicken dürfen.


----------



## VvCHandavV (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass das ein Einzelfall sei. Und dann auch noch den schmeißen mit dem meisten Verstand. Also wirklich, manchmal verstehe ich die Welt nichtmehr. Soviel kostet es ja nicht, sich Essen und Trinken zu kaufen, wenn man keinen Magier dabei hat, vergesse ich selber zwar sehr oft, da immer ein Mage dabei ist (normalerweise), aber ich mache doch keine "Facke-Einladung", damit ich Kekse hab. Sooo toll sind die dann nun auch wieder nich *g*


----------



## Spichty (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn es nur um Kekse gehen würde hab ich gar kein need auf nen Mage da ich meist eh Kekse im BG einstecke xD

Aber irgendwie sind mir so krasse Beispiele auch noch nie passiert, möcht nicht wissen welche Leute auf eurem Server spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kynos (16. Juli 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> Naja auch schon erlebt ich geh mit meinem Heal Schami Kara. alle motzen im TS weil ich noch paar blaue items haben und denken ich heal n dreck weg ... schlussendlich hab ich den T6 pala im healmeter um längen geschlagen ... mit der kettenheilung natürlich sowieso aber dank recount kannste ja sehn mit welchem zauber man gehealt hat und wieviel und sage und schreibe war ich mit welle der heilung xx weiter als der T6 Pala ... schlussendlcih hat er mir noch den umhang vom Prinzen weggewürfelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja in dem Fall ist der Pala wohl die niete, t6 und so shice geheilt.......als t6 pala heale ich KAra fast alleine


----------



## Exkaliburg (16. Juli 2008)

also ich weiß nicht was der TE meint mit DMG zwischen schurke und jäger in der mitte....


Wenn ich mit meinem Mage raide bin ich immer TOP3 im DMG.


----------



## Natsumee (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Genau deswegen niemals Random Groups. Geht in anderen Spielen aber eben nicht in Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ehm falsch^^

wen so was passiert was eigendlich selten passiert einfach auf igno es gibt eigendlich genug leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also der leader ist ja mal doof und ich verstehe die feindschaft gegen die mages net...


----------



## Asaghor (16. Juli 2008)

wäre doch gut, wenn man diese Gruppenbuffs (z.B Druide MdW) oder halt Kekse vom Magier wieder verschwinden würden, nachdem er aus der Gruppe gekickt wird, oder er eventuell diese bewusst wieder auflösen kann. 

So kann eine Gilde sich selbst vor der Ini mit Mains und Twinks schön zubuffen, aber bei Randoms kann man diese nach einem Kick wieder aufheben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gruss

Asaghor


----------



## Suki2000 (16. Juli 2008)

Naja jeder von uns wird sowas schon erlebt haben kann in denn 3 1/2 jahrne spielzeit nen lied von singen. Wirst meisst von möchtgern Profis/newbies als "Noob" bezeichnet^^. Wie scho im Thread gesagt wurde ignoren wenn sie dann weiter flamen lasst sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Zum thema sind alles nur Kinder(gern mal das Klischee "Allianz Kinderfraktion") solle volldeppen gibts auch bei der Horde.

Könnte meine Gesichte die mir zu hart wurde erzählen aber ich lass es lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja was will man machen  sowas versaut einen denn Spass an wow aber sehst mal so ohne solche voldeppen macht wow doch irgendwie kein spass mann muss einfach drüber stehn. Und zum Mage am  anfang mir gings mim Pala auch net bessser ( kurzer ausschnitt):

Gildeninternen Karazhan Markenrun:

Naj ain Dkp angemeldet ok durfte mit  so alle in Kara da ich buffe durch , so nun solls los gehn plötzlich ja du Takius kannst du heut mal aussetzen würde gern denn priest mitnehmen( war net angemeldet) O.o hallo naja bin eh net mehr drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Heute lach ich drüber weils einfahc nru grenzenlos dumm war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hattua (16. Juli 2008)

CoHanni schrieb:


> das ist eine ganz nette Idee, nur wie soll man, wenn der Test jetzt eingeführt wird, mit nur 9 Leuten irgendwelche Raids planen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9? doch so viele? ^^

aber zurück zum thema: ein solches verhalten - wie dem te widerfahren - ist einfach asozial. meine reaktion würde so ausfallen: alle befreundeten spieler + gilden detailiert über den vorfall unterrichten... incl. der hordler die ich auf KdV kenne. ;-)

eine truppe, die den sinn und das verständnis von "teamplay" auf den vorteil der eigenen 9 spieler reduziert, sollte sich lieber auf einem p-server tummeln.

gruss

Hattua


----------



## Severos (16. Juli 2008)

Hab erst den obersten Absatz gelesen:
Du gurks im DMG zwischen schurke und hunter rum, und bist selsbt mage?!
Dann ist entweder dein eq völliger crap, oder du kanns ihn nicht zocken so einfach^^


----------



## iShookz (16. Juli 2008)

nur noch krass.. o.0
bemitleideswert er typ..
das is ya abartig..
vor allem - laut deiner singatur - wenn scho ein t5 mage mit kara geht..
und dann so was..
ich weis gar nicht recht was ich dazu weiter sagen soll..
auf jeden fall kannst du dir sicher sein, das die grp net sonderlich weit gekommen ist.. (; 

greeeeeeeeez


----------



## Tearor (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Genau deswegen niemals Random Groups. Geht in anderen Spielen aber eben nicht in Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das witzige is, ich mache seit ner weile das "Abenteuer", Freelancer in WoW zu sein, mit, und habe bisher fast auschliesslich gute Erfahrungen mit Randomgrps gemacht, gerade in Kara. 

Klar hab ich mal so Deppen getroffen, aber sehr selten. Und fast nicht wenns um Kara ging, lustigerweise. Ein einziges Mal hab ich nen Markenfarmrun gesucht, wurde eingeladen und es war eine Neu-70er Gilde (Begriff "Farm"-run wohl nich ganz mit bekommen), habe mich dann aber doch bereit erklärt mitzukommen. jedoch haben die sich so gestritten über irgendnen- und jeden scheiss (nicht wg mir, Deppen einfach), dass wir sogar noch vor attumen abgebrochen haben (shackle hat nicht gestimmt, tanks haben nicht getankt und hatten eh maximal 12k hp etcetc) und ich mir nichmal die id versaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das war echt die bisher wirklich einzige richtig schlechte erfahrung.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Hab erst den obersten Absatz gelesen:
> Du gurks im DMG zwischen schurke und hunter rum, und bist selsbt mage?!
> Dann ist entweder dein eq völliger crap, oder du kanns ihn nicht zocken so einfach^^


Hunter macht inetwa genauso viel damage wie ein Mage.
Schurke ist ab t4 mit Wl ganz oben.

@Topic:Sauerei.Aber Frage,hatten sie schon einen Mage dabei?Wieviele wls hatten sie?

Mage Imho: Keksautomat


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. Juli 2008)

/mock
der hat wohl ned mehr alle äste am baum.
solche noobs gehören echt verboten. aber /ignore spart immer viel ärger.
der hat kein plan entweder hat der sein char bei ebay gekauft oder sein gehirn..ich tippe zwar auf beides...

ist echt wiederlich, mages so zu unterdrücken. in der hinsicht wäre n sheep auf lebenszeit eig angebracht aber
es liegt denk ich mal hauptsächlich dran dass ferien sind. da laufen soviele kiddys herum das echt bäää.
da traut man sich kaum dailys zu machen weil die ochsen mit 10 mann einen hordler umrennen... *gank*


----------



## Souljy (16. Juli 2008)

also ich wäre mit 100% ausgetickt bei sowas in letzter zeit gibt es nur noch unfähige leute in der suche vlt sind nen paar gute dabei aber find die ma !


----------



## Maxsta (16. Juli 2008)

klogmo schrieb:


> Nein das funzt, ganz sicher (außer Schneesturm hats mitterweile rausgepatcht, denke ich aber nicht).
> Ich war einmal mit der Gilde drinn und als nur noch Nethergroll stand habe ich mit einem aus der Gilde getauscht, weil er im Gegensatz zu mir noch was von ihm brauchte, und ich bin dann drinn geblieben, weil ich ausprobieren wollte, ob ich denen beim Nethergroll dann zusehen kann. Dann blieb ich zwar drinn und wurde nicht rausgeportet, aber er konnte nicht rein.



Das funktioniert nur, wenn Du bereits eine ID hast, d.h. mindestens 1 Boss gemeinsam mit der Grp umgehauen hast. In dem Fall würdest Du in der Instanz bleiben, auch wenn Du nicht mehr in der Gruppe bist. Hast Du keine ID, wirst Du dahin geportet, wo Dein Ruhestein gebunden ist

max


----------



## shogoki (16. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich sage der jenige der dich gekickt hat ist seinen Ruf los... wenn das erstma ublic wird  mir ist es ersöhnlich noch nicht passiert aber ist schon ziehmlich 3st.... naja und RnD kann man meist eh vergessen bist 4-6std und hast vll. noch nicma den Prinz... naja viel spass noch

Mit freundlichen Grüßen sho


----------



## DieSchachtel (16. Juli 2008)

Sowas hatte ich auch sehr oft.
Ich als Shadowpriest habs eh sehr schwer eine Grp. zu finden um schnell meine Ini-Questreihen zu erledigen, Gilde hat da nich so viel Zeit atm.
Jedenfalls bin ich mit einem anderen Priest, also nen Heiler (ich shadow) in Ubrs und nach 15min geht die einfach ohne ein Wort zu sagen. Einfach Off. Es gab auch ein Blitz zeichen auf dem bild, man hätte ja sagen können, OK dc...war aber nit der fall. Später mit den lvls dann bin ich Brt usw gegangen und dann war sie wieder in der Gruppe. Aber ich war gefasst, sagte dem Grp. leader er solle sie kicken. Danach war sie wieder in der Gruppensuche drinne, schrieb jeden an, er solle sie nur nich mitnehmen. Auch ZF und Inis davor ist mir diese Heilerin schonmal begegnet und hat das selbe ding durchgezogen.
Was geht in einem solchen Spieler vor? Grp. für inis suchen und vor allem als heiler, dann 15min später verlassen?? Ey hallo?? Naja da hilft bei solchen menschen absoluter Rufmord, jedem Sagen das der Spieler nix taugt, dann werden se auch nich mitgenommen. Sollte man inner guten Grp. sein hat man Glück. Ich sage immer vorab bescheid das der und der Spieler nix taugt, leavt game usw...
Das ist das einzige was man machen kann um solchen leuten eins auszuwischen die sich sonst irgendetwas einbilden.
Random Gruppen sind eh schwer. Statistisch gesehen habe ich zumindest von 50 gegründeten Random Gruppen für Inis nur EINE einzige erlebt die wirkich hervoragend gespielt hat, jeder das gleiche Lvl. Jeder wusste was er tat und dann gings flott durch die ganze Ini. Ein erschreckendes Ergebnis was?

mfg


----------



## mendozino (16. Juli 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Hab erst den obersten Absatz gelesen:
> Du gurks im DMG zwischen schurke und hunter rum, und bist selsbt mage?!
> Dann ist entweder dein eq völliger crap, oder du kanns ihn nicht zocken so einfach^^



Dazu fällt mir nur ein: Wichtigtuer!


----------



## turageo (16. Juli 2008)

Ouna schrieb:


> habe beide geportet, bekam nen Gruppenkick und wurde von allen Membern auf Ignore gesetzt.



Ich wage mal fast zu behaupten, sowas ähnliches hat jeder Hexer schon mal mitgemacht. Mir selbst auch schon passiert.
Wurde angewhipert, gejoined, geported, aus der Gruppe gekicked, obwohl es eigentlich hieß "ja wir suchen noch einen Hexer".
Ja, was? Zum porten oder wie? -.- Zu so viel Anstand kann man schon bloß noch den Kopf schütteln und die Leute seinerseits
auf Igno setzen, sonst hatt man die nochmal irgendwann in der Gruppe...

mfg


----------



## Thuzad (16. Juli 2008)

Killah schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber so schweine gibts ich bin selber hunter und da kickt mich der leader und meint dein eq is ein absturz ich sooo wie bitte der meint ja dein eq is schei* ich meine dann ja was denkste warum ich kara will ... aber das mit dir is ***** wie der dich kickz wegen tisch erstmal anmotzen dann du noch cool und nett dann wir habn nen hexer OMG was für noobs



Ich frag mich immer wie Leute, die so einen unverständlichen Schwachsinn wie du schreiben überhaupt ne grp finden?! Achso und wenns nen Markenrun ist, würde ich auch keine Leute mitnehmen die nen equip haben was gradmal für die ersten 1-2 Bosse in Karazhan reicht.

@TE
Was da passiert ist, ist echt ne Frechheit da geb ich dir ganz Recht. Gibt halt immer Arschlöcher in dem Spiel, und zwar nicht zu wenige.


----------



## WotanGOP (16. Juli 2008)

Da gibt es so ein ganz bekanntes Lied... "Kinder gibt es immer wieder" Oder so ähnlich...

Das Blöde ist nur, daß im Internet "Kind" sein nichts mit dem Alter zu tun hat.  Solche "Experten" kann man eigentlich nur links liegen lassen, alles andere bringt nichts. Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Natürlich ist sowas immer traurig. Aber gegen solche Leute kann man nichts machen.

Ich bin ja selber Hunter und kenn' das nur zu Gute. Aber hey, Kopf hoch, noch sind nicht alle so wie die Spzialisten an die du geraten bist. Anders kann man sich leider nicht trösten...

Das ist übrigens ein Grund für mich nur mit der Gilde und Freunden Inis abzuklappern. Mit Randoms läuft bei mir seit ich Lvl 60 bin gar nichts mehr^^

LG
Sam


----------



## Hexenhase (16. Juli 2008)

omg es gibt die leute immer wieder die meinen sie können alles oder auch nichts naja mir ist es auch passiert allerdings auf ein sonntag aben war ich mit mein krieger unterwegs auf der suche nach ein schnellen kara run ....alles schön und gut ich wurde auch geladen fand mich nach dem auch im ts an alles super nette stimmt d a zu hören naja nun ich schaute mir so einige leute dann mal an und mir ist ein Hexenmeister aufgefallen. omg sagt ich zu mir ich bin hier falsch der hexer hatte wirklich noch zueg an von lvl 58 als ich ihn fragte ob es sein ernst ist sagte er nur klar doch wollte doch mal kara rein gehen... ausserdem ist das zeug nicht so wichtig aber ich kann mein char im BG gut spielen....... naja das ende vom lied war wir kammen net mal am atumen vorbei ohne jegliche versuche sorry aber wieso schreiben die im Tool machen 100% clear run wenn man schon an den trashes vorm ersten boss wipte


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> aber wieso schreiben die im Tool machen 100% clear run wenn man schon an den trashes vorm ersten boss wipte


Antwort a)Sie wissen nicht wen sie geladen haben
b)Sie kennen Kara und ihre Bosse nicht und somit die Anforderungen
c)Sie wollten den Hexer leechen,aber haben sich überschätzt


----------



## Lycidia (16. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> is ja auch wurscht , mann kan es entziffern



Mann vielleicht aber Frau eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *klugscheiss   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (16. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Antwort a)Sie wissen nicht wen sie geladen haben
> b)Sie kennen Kara und ihre Bosse nicht und somit die Anforderungen
> c)Sie wollten den Hexer leechen,aber haben sich überschätzt








das dumme war es war ein und die selbe gilde denke mal stamm grp naja wieso denn kein MT mehr da war wohl bissel verständniss


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Deswegn wird mein Magier ein PvP Char und meine Hexe bleibt mein Main *fg*


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2008)

Also, wenn das die größte Frechheit war die du je erlebt hast, dann freu dich einfach daß du ein so wundervolles Leben führst. Fürs nächste Mal hast du was dazu gelernt und die 15 Minuten, die du für die Aktion verschwendet hast sind ja auch nicht wirklich schlimm, oder?


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (16. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber so schweine gibts ich bin selber hunter und da kickt mich der leader und meint dein eq is ein absturz ich sooo wie bitte der meint ja dein eq is schei* ich meine dann ja was denkste warum ich kara will ... aber das mit dir is ***** wie der dich kickz wegen tisch erstmal anmotzen dann du noch cool und nett dann wir habn nen hexer OMG was für noobs



Hunter....
Nie wieder spiele ich Eine
Such mal ne Gruppe, die werfen dich wegen JEDEM andren DD raus
Dabei hab ich noch nie ne Gruppe gewiped....
*g*


wobei ich denke, es gibt solche Leute leider überall
also die irgend wen anders nur ausnutzen

Hatte dem letzt mit der Jägerin auch mal ne Gruppe für Zul
( aus irgend einem Grund die einzige Inni in die ich x mal reingekommen bin )
der Tank hatte vorher gemeint, er würfelt NUR mit, 
wenns die beiden Schwerter gibt,
aus denen man ja das Epische machen kann....

es droppt und der HM macht Need -
und kriegt das Teil -
da war auch erst mal das große Schweigen

ich denke so was kennt jeder *g*
Gut ich mach in Zul eh auf nix Need, da droppt nix für mich *lol*
( außer dem Schwert, aber das wollte der Tank und hatte es angekündigt )

wie gesagt ich setzt so Leute auch auf Ignore und nerv im Zweofel meine Gildenbrüder und -schwestern bis sie mit mir gehen


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Hexenhase schrieb:


> das dumme war es war ein und die selbe gilde denke mal stamm grp naja wieso denn kein MT mehr da war wohl bissel verständniss


Ähm bitte nochmal hab kein Wort verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> Gut ich mach in Zul eh auf nix Need, da droppt nix für mich *lol*
> ( außer dem Schwert, aber das wollte der Tank und hatte es angekündigt )


Was willst du mit dem Schwert?


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (16. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Schwert?



Nahkampfwaffe, 
ja auch Jäger tragen die hin und wieder
und die Stats wären halt besser als die von meiner gewesen

aber ich hab nicht mit gewürfelt sondern gepasst -
weil es abgesprochen war........

was will die HM damit?
Auch nichts andres als ich!

Ich denk halt nur, 
das ich eventuell nicht nur im AH kaufen muss, 
nur weil ich Jäger bin......


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> was will die HM damit?



Entzaubern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> Nahkampfwaffe,
> ja auch Jäger tragen die hin und wieder
> und die Stats wären halt besser als die von meiner gewesen
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beides hat keine Stats die für einen Jäger interessant wären,somit hast du genauso viel Anrecht darauf wie der Wl und jetzt fragt man sich wo Hunter ihren schlechten ruf herbekommen...


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Beides hat keine Stats die für einen Jäger interessant wären,somit hast du genauso viel Anrecht darauf wie der Wl und jetzt fragt man sich wo Hunter ihren schlechten ruf herbekommen...


Du ich hab da schon des öfteren Jäger oder andre 'nicht-Melees' mit rumlaufen sehen.
Das ist so rein nach "Hauptsach Epic und Styleneed" ;D


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du ich hab da schon des öfteren Jäger oder andre 'nicht-Melees' mit rumlaufen sehen.
> Das ist so rein nach "Hauptsach Epic und Styleneed" ;D


Ja,leider,aber da weis man dann echt warum Hunter so einen scheiß ruf haben...
Dann hat der Wl das schwert doch mehr verdient,er kann es wie du schon sagtest, wenigstens dissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aserin (16. Juli 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Hab erst den obersten Absatz gelesen:
> Du gurks im DMG zwischen schurke und hunter rum, und bist selsbt mage?!
> Dann ist entweder dein eq völliger crap, oder du kanns ihn nicht zocken so einfach^^



Das war auch mal anders. Bis dieser ober nerd von schurke zu uns in die Gilde kam und eh denkt er wär der tollste... unser hexer is t5-t6 an dem komm ich auf keinem fall vorbei. Aber mit dem DMG ist das in unserer Gilde die momentanige situatuion


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (16. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch mal 

1) ich habe nicht gewürfelt
    ( nur angemerkt, das das Ding mir genau so viel gebracht hätte wie der HM -
      hab mir meine dann im PVP geholt ; ja, da stimmen die Werte )

2) wo haben die Dinger Stats dir für die HM interessant wären?
( und seit wann geht Entzaubern vor Need, das der Tank hatte )
3) KA was ich dir getan habe - es war n reiner Bericht, 
    was passiert ist - was ich davon halte - was ich auch hätte tuen können

4) brauch ich keine Epics - hab als EINZIGE nicht auf den Epic Ring gewürfelt dend er Rare gedroppt hat , weil der WL Werte hatte

5) weiß ich jetzt wieder warum ich in der Ferienzeit ungerne hier bin


----------



## meganeo (16. Juli 2008)

Naja das mit dem Kick ist schon en Starkes stück aber wenn sie im Theater stehen und ihnen auffällt "Verdammt beim Zauberer von Oz währe ein Mage sinnvoll" sind se es seblst schuld. 

Ich habe in meinem Raid als magier einige rollen die ich erfüllen soll. 

Such dir einen Raid dann passiert sowas nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ja,leider,aber da weis man dann echt warum Hunter so einen scheiß ruf haben...
> Dann hat der Wl das schwert doch mehr verdient,er kann es wie du schon sagtest wenigstens dissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja was heißt verdient, es gibt leider auch viele viele Hexer nicht nur im Lowlevel Bereich die so gar keine Ahnung von Stats und Items haben.
Was ich dann aber umso trauriger finde, ist dass ich bei denen auf der Igno lande oder geflamed werde, wenn ich einen gut gemeinten Rat geben möchte dass Beweglichkeit und Stärke kein Hexeritem ist.. neulich erst wieder eine Hexe in BSF gesehen, die mit einem Melee Schwert rumlief^^
Ich mein, ich hab ganz ganz zu Anfang auch noch keine Ahnung gehabt, war aber über jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag, bzw. Rat glücklich : /


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

LutheinArFeiniel schrieb:


> noch mal
> 
> 1) ich habe nicht gewürfelt
> ( nur angemerkt, das das Ding mir genau so viel gebracht hätte wie der HM -
> ...



1)Hast du gesagt das du es auch gerne hättest,aber für den Tank gepasst hast,das der Wl ein assi war ist ausser Frage

2)siehe oben

3)Du ziehst Hunter in den Dreck und frage nun bitte nicht warum

4) Dann such dir einen Ferienjob,oder informier dich im Hunter Forum über deine Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juli 2008)

lol noch so klappspaten

wer wow ein wenig kennen würde, wei das das immernoch echte dd sind und im pvp sind mages, mit ein wenig skill immernoch sehr stark


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

meganeo schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Kick ist schon en Starkes stück aber wenn sie im Theater stehen und ihnen auffällt "Verdammt beim Zauberer von Oz währe ein Mage sinnvoll" sind se es seblst schuld.


Da tuts auch ein Wl,der macht auch,genau wie Versengen,mit sengender schmerz fire damage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LutheinArFeiniel (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Naja was heißt verdient, es gibt leider auch viele viele Hexer nicht nur im Lowlevel Bereich die so gar keine Ahnung von Stats und Items haben.
> Was ich dann aber umso trauriger finde, ist dass ich bei denen auf der Igno lande oder geflamed werde, wenn ich einen gut gemeinten Rat geben möchte dass Beweglichkeit und Stärke kein Hexeritem ist.. neulich erst wieder eine Hexe in BSF gesehen, die mit einem Melee Schwert rumlief^^
> Ich mein, ich hab ganz ganz zu Anfang auch noch keine Ahnung gehabt, war aber über jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag, bzw. Rat glücklich : /



kenn ich war ich bei meiner ersten auch
inwischen les ich hier halt still mit und lerne so....


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Naja was heißt verdient, es gibt leider auch viele viele Hexer nicht nur im Lowlevel Bereich die so gar keine Ahnung von Stats und Items haben.
> Was ich dann aber umso trauriger finde, ist dass ich bei denen auf der Igno lande oder geflamed werde, wenn ich einen gut gemeinten Rat geben möchte dass Beweglichkeit und Stärke kein Hexeritem ist.. neulich erst wieder eine Hexe in BSF gesehen, die mit einem Melee Schwert rumlief^^
> Ich mein, ich hab ganz ganz zu Anfang auch noch keine Ahnung gehabt, war aber über jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag, bzw. Rat glücklich : /


Das kennt man nur zu gut,aber es kommt immer auf den Ton an.(Dich meine ich deffinitiv nicht damit,da du in deinen Beiträgen immer sachlich bleibst)
Das sind dann solche Leute ala:"Ey lol alda ich hab 5 70er und weiss ales und hab sowiso fiel mehr Anung wie du alda l2p boon" (rechtschreibfehler sind gewollt).
Quarsi imba kiddys,die keinen Rat annehmen wollen,weil sie eh immer Recht haben.


----------



## Aird3viL (16. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ov07yLusCKs&feature=related 



mach dir nix drauß ^^ bin auch mage xDDDD


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Da tuts auch ein Wl,der macht auch,genau wie Versengen,mit sengender schmerz fire damage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und ein Feuerdestro mit Feuerbrand und Verbrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So im Nachhinein tuen mir die Magier Leid =)
Aber macht euch nichts drauf, es gibt viele die sagen Pala's wären nur zum buffen da, ein genauso bescheuertes Vorurteil.


----------



## heppa (16. Juli 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Wäre auch für einen Test der in 3 Kategorien aufgeteilt ist :
> 
> 1. Rechtschreibtest (ob einer noch schreiben kann ohne die Deutsche Sprache zu vergewaltigen)
> 
> ...




ööhm.. Entschuldige, aber: Den Rechtschreibtest hättest auch Du wohl nicht bestanden:

6 Fehler bei der Menge an Worten wäre wohl ne glatte 6 schätze ich! Ich reite eigentlich nich auf sowas rum, aber wenn jemand schon den Oberlehrer spielen will, muss er sich nich wundern!


----------



## Harkor (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

absolut unter aller Kanone was dem TE passiert ist.
Ich schreib hier aber nur um auch auf eine andere Gefahr hinzuweisen, wie es meinem Sohn passiert ist.

Er ist dabei eine Radom Group zusammenzustellen, es fehlt noch einer.

Da meldet sich einer, der schon in der Group ist, das er einen passenden Spieler hätte. Er bräuchte kurz Lead.

Der neue Leader schmeisst ihn raus, nachdem er wohl seinen Freund, gleiche Klasse, in die Group geholt hat.

Also: Niemals Lead abgeben in einer Random Group  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und ein Feuerdestro mit Feuerbrand und Verbrennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja,aber werd mal die Vorurteile los,das kannst du nur durch taten,aber diese Taten kannst du nicht tun,weil du keine Chance dazu bekommst,weil die Vorurteile da sind...Teufelskreis...


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

heppa schrieb:


> ööhm.. Entschuldige, aber: Den Rechtschreibtest hättest auch Du wohl nicht bestanden:
> 
> 6 Fehler bei der Menge an Worten wäre wohl ne glatte 6 schätze ich! Ich reite eigentlich nich auf sowas rum, aber wenn jemand schon den Oberlehrer spielen will, muss er sich nich wundern!


1) hab 3 gezählt
2)Da du der Oberlehrerflamer bist:Man schreibt Nicht mit t,es heist eine 6, nicht ne 6!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Harkor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> absolut unter aller Kanone was dem TE passiert ist.
> Ich schreib hier aber nur um auch auf eine andere Gefahr hinzuweisen, wie es meinem Sohn passiert ist.
> Er ist dabei eine Radom Group zusammenzustellen, es fehlt noch einer.
> ...


Okay Oo
Das ist auch mal krass..
Kenn sowas ähnliches. Flattere in Skettis rum für die Begleit-Daily und suche noch ein paar Leute dafür. War eigentlich mehr aus Nettigkeit, weil man das Ding sehr gut auch zu zweit machen kann. Naja.. also noch vier andere eingeladen die mit machen wollen.
Was passiert, einer entdeckt die Begleitquest, alle stürmen drauf los, ich komm an und der NPC läuft schon!
Es war kein einziger Ally oder anderer Hordler in der Nähe die das Quest hätten annehmen können, wo ich es dann verstanden hätte, dass man auf den letzten nicht warten kann. . .




Pitysplash schrieb:


> Tja,aber werd mal die Vorurteile los,das kannst du nur durch taten,aber diese Taten kannst du nicht tun,weil du keine Chance dazu bekommst,weil die Vorurteile da sind...Teufelskreis...


Hachja und Hexer sind eine ein-Button-Klasse. Es gibt echt für jede Klasse irgendwelche Vorurteile.


----------



## Tearor (16. Juli 2008)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> ...und nach 15min geht die einfach ohne ein Wort zu sagen. Einfach Off. Es gab auch ein Blitz zeichen auf dem bild, man hätte ja sagen können, OK dc...war aber nit der fall.



woher weisst du dass das nicht der fall war? hätte sie von hand ausgeloggt, wäre sie aus der gruppe gegangen. das ist so. wenn du auf ausloggen klickst verlässt du die gruppe zuerst regulär.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> woher weisst du dass das nicht der fall war? hätte sie von hand ausgeloggt, wäre sie aus der gruppe gegangen. das ist so. wenn du auf ausloggen klickst verlässt du die gruppe zuerst regulär.


es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten die mir bekannt sind um einen DC vorzutäuschen:

1)Alt+tab,rechtsklick wow tab,schließen bzw strg+entf tab beenden
2)lan kabel ziehen/wlan ausmachen

edit:Xelyna hat gesagt alt+f4 geht auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten die mir bekannt sind um einen DC vorzutäuschen:
> 
> 1)Alt+tab,rechtsklick wow tab,schließen bzw strg+entf tab beenden
> 2)lan kabel ziehen/wlan ausmachen


Da fehlt mir das klassische alt-F4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Disc vortäuschen..hm.. hab ich ganz ehrlich noch nie gemacht. Fänd ich unhöflich. Auch wenn ich weiß dass ich die Instanz wg. vielem wipen etc. mit meinem Twink nicht mehr ganz zu Ende schaffe weil ein Raid ist sag ich das im Gruppen-Channel =)


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir das klassische alt-F4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Entschuldigt Meisterin des DC's,wird geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riddick@SFB (16. Juli 2008)

Hi zocke auch nen Mage; Vorschlag von mir wenn dir wieder sowas mit random grp passiert; sprich Tisch machen und daraufhin gekickt werden;logge dich für ne halbe std aus und schwupps haben sie keine Kekse mehr ;-)

bin Frost/Arkan geskillt und habe no probs mit Schurken!


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Riddick@SFB schrieb:


> Hi zocke auch nen Mage; Vorschlag von mir wenn dir wieder sowas mit random grp passiert; sprich Tisch machen und daraufhin gekickt werden;logge dich für ne halbe std aus und schwupps haben sie keine Kekse mehr ;-)
> 
> bin Frost/Arkan geskillt und habe no probs mit Schurken!


Hm? Das funktioniert doch gar nicht^^
Die Kekse die du als nicht-Mage vom Tisch grabbelst verschwinden erst wenn du dich selbst ausloggst, was der Mage dessen Tisch das war macht ist relativ schnurz.


----------



## Juudra (16. Juli 2008)

Aserin schrieb:


> Nun ja, wie allen bekannt ist geht die rolle der magier im moment auf das lvl runte= Tisch stellen und int buffen, und im DMG meter iwo in der mitte zwischen jäger und schurke rumgurken... Eigt war die Klasse vor BC DMG pur.. inzwischen is es eine Klasse die im PVP kaum noch ne chance hat es sei denn man is ein voll nerd und hat s4 sowieso voll... aber auch wird es gegen schurken mit schippe und hexer mitm hund schwer...
> 
> Nun ja zu der eigt Geschichte...
> Samstag Abend hatte ich im Channel gesehen das noch ein Mage für einen Kara marken run gesucht wurde und ich meldete mich.Ich wurde geportet und wartete bis alle da sind um den Tisch zu stellen..
> ...



Ach ich fühle mit dir :/ . Hätte es aber an deiner Stelle genauso gemacht.Was den dmg angeht wir müssen uns halt damit abfinden das wir hinter den schurken und jägern im dmg stehen.Kleiner Trost wir sind die unangefochtenen Meister des Crowd Controlling meiner meinung nach ^^.(kleiner trost ich weiß) würde aber dir auch vorschlagen tu dir keine Random grp mehr an.gibt gute und schlechte aber find wenn man ne schlechte erwischt bleibt einem das viel länger im gedächtnis als wenn man eine gute grp hatte.ich z.b tu mir nichtmal in heros random grp an höchstens wenn einer noch aus meiner gilde dabei ist.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Hm? Das funktioniert doch gar nicht^^
> Die Kekse die du als nicht-Mage vom Tisch grabbelst verschwinden erst wenn du dich selbst ausloggst, was der Mage dessen Tisch das war macht ist relativ schnurz.


Da hat sie Recht...


----------



## DerOffTank (16. Juli 2008)

ich glaub das war zufall das du auf so einen Kasper getroffern bist... ich hab das zum glück nie mit erlebt ...

Mal ne frage war das Horde oder Allianz und der Realm Pvp oder Pve? Glaube das sich da auch noch was ausmacht


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Mal ne frage war das Horde oder Allianz und der Realm Pvp oder Pve? Glaube das sich da auch noch was ausmacht


Macht im Grunde gar nichts,ob Allianz oder Horde,ob PvP oder PvE.
Er war zur falschen Zeit am Falschen Ort.
Sprich es gibt überall Kiddys,die Frage ist nur ob man das Pech hat solchen zu begegnen


----------



## t3x (16. Juli 2008)

ja deppen gibts^^

ach neulich im /2 jemand mit wirklich grottiger rechtschreibung.
Daraufhin sagen doch wirklich ein paar leute, dass es der verständlichkeit helfen würde, wenn er ein bisschen leserlicher/verständlicher schreibt.
Er meinte darauf nur, "wer rechtschreibflames macht isn Kidy oder ein Nazi".
hoffe mal jemand hat deswegen nen ticket geschrieben. dann hat er in zukunft wieder mehr zeit fürn deutschunterricht^^


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> ich glaub das war zufall das du auf so einen Kasper getroffern bist... ich hab das zum glück nie mit erlebt ...
> 
> Mal ne frage war das Horde oder Allianz und der Realm Pvp oder Pve? Glaube das sich da auch noch was ausmacht


Meinst du? Ich weiß nicht.. wo soll das groß einen Unterschied machen welche Serverart oder Fraktion?
Denke mir eher es kann dir überall passieren auf solche Leute in Random Gruppen zu stoßen. 
Ich persönlich hab schon was schönes erlebt, als ich mit meinem Heiligpriester in einer Blutkessel Gruppe war, um mir die Heilerrobe vom Endboss zu holen.
Wir hatten einen Jäger dabei (ja irgendwie sind es wirklich häufig die Jäger, sry ;D ) der schon 70 war und mit S1 rumlief. Der war anscheinend ein Freund der Hexe die dabei war und ist kurzerhand eingesprungen.
Tank, Heiler (ich) und die zwei anderen DDs waren auf dem für den BK vorgesehenem Level. Und ihr glaubt es nicht wie der Jäger abging. Mir viel es schwer nicht an Allimania und Legolars zu denken^^ Alla, ich sage wenn gepullt wird und wer hier was heilt und tankt. Naja.. hab ihn dann etwas zu recht gewiesen, dass das Gruppenspiel so nicht funktioniert und dass er das in höheren Instanzen oder gar Raids nicht machen kann. 
Da ging es dann erst recht los =) Ist auf meiner Gilde rumgetrampelt meinte wir würden Karawipen und das übliche halt. Das allerschönste war, dass er der Meinung war Zul'Aman wäre Zul'Gurub und sowas von eine Low-Ini *fg*
Naja kam dann wie es kommen musste, wurde vom Jäger kurz vorm Tod des Endbosses (nachdem ich natürlich alle schön hochgeheilt hatte) aus der Gruppe geschmissen, damit ich auch ja nichts vom Loot abgekomme falls denn die Heilerrobe kommen würde.. was soll ich sagen, sie dropte nich und ich konnte für das andere Teil noch würfeln aber HALLELUJAH war ich sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outrager (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch schon etliche schlechte Erfahrungen mit Random Gruppen gemacht ...
... fängt bei A an wie "(keine) Ahnung" bis hin zu W wie "Wipe".

Erstens war es mühsam überhaupt eine Gruppe zusammen zu kriegen und wenn diese dann stand, kam es oft vor dass irgendjemand - meistens der Heiler - plötzlich weg war. Ab und zu mit Abmeldung, ab und zu einfach ohne Worte.
Krieger hatten oft keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie man eine 5er Mob Gruppe tankt. Kam nicht selten vor das er die Aggro von genau einem Mob hielt, der Rest klopfte munter auf den Heiler ein (das dürfte wohl die Erklärung sein, warum diese dann gingen).
DDs mit DmgMeter meinten meist, immer und überall zuoberst auf der Liste zu stehen, egal ob die Aggro dem Tank geklaut wird etc. ...
Ganz nach dem Motto: "Wer Aggro hat, hat den Grössten"
Schlussfolgernd kam es jeweils oft zu Wipes. Ein / Zwei Wipes können ja passieren, kein Thema, aber ab dem 3. fing es mich jeweils doch etwas zu nerven an, vorallem wenn immer dieselbe Person dafür verantwortlich war.

Naja - was dem TE passierte ist aber doch noch eine Schublade tiefer. Eine Frechheit!

Ich hab ein Fazit aus den erlebten Situationen mit Random Gruppen gezogen ... ich meide diese gänzlich.
Lieber gar nicht in eine Instanz (und schon gar nicht heroisch) gehen als mit Randoms.


Versteht mich nicht falsch, selbstverständlich gibt es auch Leute die verstehen, wie sie mit ihren Chars umzugehen haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anfangs (preBC) war es meiner Meinung nach noch nicht so krass wie heute.
Jetzt kann jeder Dödel einen Acc via eBay kaufen, gut equipped und meint, er sei der Held. Schade fehlt ihm dann meist die Spiel-/Charerfahrung. Auch die PvP Season Items kann man in sehr kurzer Zeit holen ...

(ja, früher war alles besser)


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> ...


Nich ärgern,gibt nur Falten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solche Idioten (besonders auf 70) trifft man oft...Und genau deshalb hab ich auch das Spiel gewechselt...
@t3x:Glaube nicht,das man dagegen was tun kann,weil er mit Nazi niemand direkt beim Namen gennant hat...


----------



## Howlwyn (16. Juli 2008)

Um wieder zum Topic zurückzukehren^^

Ich will mit meinem Def-Twink-Krieger und ein paar Gildenkollegen-Twinks aus Langeweile und Interesse wie wir Twinks uns so dort schlagen nach Kara - nur leider fehlt uns ein Heiler. Na - nicht lang fackeln - im lfg-Channel nach nem Heiler gefragt für nen NICHT-Farmrun da wir fast alle mit Twinks losziehen.

Meldet sich auch nen Holy-Pala (ich nenn ihn jetzt mal XX) - eingeladen und los gehts. Schnell noch PM gesetzt und im TS angesagt das es nen Würfel-Run ist und 1=Bedarf und 2=Gier im Raidchat angesagt werden sollen und bei mehr als einem Interesseten halt gewürfelt wird und der PM (ich) dann halt verteilt.

Wir looten bei Moroes - und bevor ich als PM überhaupt reingeguckt habe whipsert mich XX-Holy-Pala auch schon wegen dem Krieger-Gürtel an:" Ey - Du hast den ja schon - ich will den gerne haben...." Ich denk mir so "OK" - gucke rein - tatsächlich ein schönes Def-Krieger-Item und poste es im Raid-Chat.

Vom XX kommt ne 1, vom 2. Holy Pala ne 2 und ich passe, da ich den halt wirklich schon habe.

Ich sage im TS an: Ey - XX - des ist nen Def-Item und ausser euch beiden Holys und mir trägt hier keiner Platte. Also seid ihr beide Gier und entsprechend bitte beide würfeln.

Er wartet das würfeln noch brav ab - verliert und verlässt den Raid mit den Worten "Ihr seid alle looser und werdet hier eh nicht weit kommen...."
Coole Aktion nen Raid zu verlassen wegen nem Item das eh nicht für seine Klasse und schon garnicht für seine Skillung gedacht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu unserem Glück haben wir dann noch einen deutlich fähigeren Heiler gefunden der uns bis zum Raidende treu geblieben ist, jetzt kein Rdm mehr ist und bis heute mit unseren Mains raidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja - auf Ignore war ich bei XX dann auch... frag mich nur bis heute warum? Habe ja garnicht mitgewürfelt....

Hmmmmm - war ja eigentlich sehr positiv für mich: Ich werde mit keinem meiner Chars XX mehr mitnehmen und wir haben nen Top-Heiler gewonnen - Danke für eine der grössten Frechheiten die mir so passiert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Howlwyn schrieb:


> [..]


Oh man.. und da sag einer es gäbe keine Itemgeilen Spieler. Ist ja hart. Aber vorallem der Pala schneidet sich damit selbst in Fleisch. Mit einer angefangenen ID bekommt der diese Woche keinen Kararaid mehr zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es jetzt ein Item für seine Skillung gewesen wäre ok, da wär man eventl dann ein bisschen sauer =) 
Aber so. Gibt schon seltsame Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## P-bibi (16. Juli 2008)

Also sowas habe ich selbst auch schon erlebt.... man soll was für die grp amchen, kla amcht man es halt damit man nicht gekickt wird oder so, aber wenn mans dann gemacht hat wird man sofort gekickt sowas ist echt dreißt und ich kenn dazu nur eine lösung : "/ignore"


----------



## Temur (16. Juli 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Gibts das auch in deutsch?



Daran mußte ich auch denken.


----------



## Howlwyn (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Aber so. Gibt schon seltsame Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa - er hät ja auch einfach den 2. Holy anwhispern können das er das Teil so gerne haben will weil er auf Schutz umskillen will oder so - oder im Raidchat posten... wär ja keiner böse gewesen. Prüfen kann man das eh net... Aber so war das einfach nicht die feine englische... 

aber da fällt mir am Rande noch der Hexer in Tanaris beim Lvln meines Schamanen ein der mich nach nem Buff fragt und ich ihm nach ein paar "?" und "....." sowie das ich meine Klasse nicht spielen könnte seinerseits Wasseratmung (ROFL) gebe und er mich nach ein paar unflätigen Worten auf Ignore setzt.... des ist aber eher als funny zu werten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Howlwyn schrieb:


> Joa - er hät ja auch einfach den 2. Holy anwhispern können das er das Teil so gerne haben will weil er auf Schutz umskillen will oder so - oder im Raidchat posten... wär ja keiner böse gewesen. Prüfen kann man das eh net... Aber so war das einfach nicht die feine englische...
> 
> aber da fällt mir am Rande noch der Hexer in Tanaris beim Lvln meines Schamanen ein der mich nach nem Buff fragt und ich ihm nach ein paar "?" und "....." sowie das ich meine Klasse nicht spielen könnte seinerseits Wasseratmung (ROFL) gebe und er mich nach ein paar unflätigen Worten auf Ignore setzt.... des ist aber eher als funny zu werten
> 
> ...


Ja wieso buffst du ihn auch nicht, nene wie unhöflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das seh ich schon allein immer an den Schurken bei uns im Raid, die sind so bufffaul!

Ne mal im Ernst, glaub sowas ist viel leichter mit einem Schmunzeln zu ertragen als ein Raid- oder Gruppenkick.


----------



## Pitysplash (16. Juli 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ja wieso buffst du ihn auch nicht, nene wie unhöflich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann der Schami nicht wasserwandeln auf andere Buffen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Genau deswegen niemals Random Groups. Geht in anderen Spielen aber eben nicht in Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop, leider richtig.

siehs positiv, mages können ja auch noch sheepen, und wir shadows machen noch weniger dmg.
es ist aber auch vom jeweiligen encounter abhängig.

ich hab im t6 content schon erlebt dasn mage vorne mit dabei war,
aber in der regel sind eleschamis und hunter ganz vorn im recount, dann kommen irgendwann mal die schurken.
(zumindest im T6 content)

T4 z.B. is der hexer vorn dabei, und da hat der hunter net soviel zu melden.


achja, und solche leute die einem nach nem tisch einfach kicken,...
naja blizz hat net umsonst net ignore funktion eingebaut ^^ (idioten gibs überall)

sowas hab ich mit meinem hunter auch mal erlebt (abgesehen davon das ich keinen tisch, oder buffs kann ^^)
war in ner hero mit einer grp, der leader meinte ich hätte die eisfalle bei der ersten mobgruppe falsch gelegt (naja, ansichtsache, der tank muss den mob ja net gleich mal raushauen) und er meinte mich deswegen nach der ERSTEN mobgruppe kicken zu müssen.
"zufälligerweise" hat er unmittelbar danach nen hexer aus seiner gilde inv.


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (16. Juli 2008)

Erstmal mein herzliches Beileid an den Thread- Editor. Auch wenn es traurig ist, an sowas muss man sich gewöhnen. Ar.....löcher gibt es leider überall, sei es nun im Büro, in der Schule oder halt auch bei WoW. World of Warcraft ist das meistgespielte MMORPG in der westlichen Welt und um es mal bildlich auszudrücken, je grösser das Häufchen, desto mehr Fliegen kommen dazu. 
Ich spiele nun seit über 3 Jahren WoW und mit den Anekdoten die ich hier Live miterlebt habe könnte ich wahrscheinlich Bücher füllen.
Wir hatten Gruppenführer, die innerhalb einer Instanz, mitten im Kampf auf Plündermeister stellten, nur in der Hoffnung es würde keiner merken. Dazu Spieler, die meinten, nur weil sie den Beruf des Verzauberers gewählt haben, einfach mal Need auf Alles zu haben. Es gab von sich selbst überzeugte Egomanen, die bei dem Hinweis das ihre "Super-Spezial-Experten"- Taktik nicht so richtig funktioniert, mit lustigen Sätzen wie: "Du Noob- Hu(piiieeep)sohn tust gefälligst das was ich dir sage!!(Kein Witz, Originalzitat)" , die Stimmung in der Gruppe auflockern. Ich musste miterleben wie ein Spezialist eine Randomgruppe für Onyxia aufstellet und als es nach 45 minuten endlich soweit war, das die Gruppe sich zusammen gefunden hatte, feststelle das Er selber die Instanz nicht betreten konnte. Auf meine Frage dann: "Hast du die Vorquest?" kam dann die Antwort: " Welche Vorquest, bei Ony gibt es keine Vorquest."
Manchmal frage ich mich was ich denken soll wenn wir noch ein paar Randoms für unseren Raid suchen müssen, dann Leute auftauchen dir hier angeblich schon fast alle Bosse mal gelegt haben, Jede Taktik beherrschen, Experte für jede Klasse sind, zur hälfte noch Grün ausgerüstet sind oder PVP- Geat tragen und dann als erstes im TS die Frage stellen: Wo liegt der Schlangenschrein nochmal?"
Dazu kommen die Leute, die gerne mal Ärger pur verbreiten, weil sie nen schlechten Tag hatten oder ein erbärmliches Leben haben. 
Ich spiele WoW auch zusammen mit meiner Frau. Meine Frau hat mal einen Magier angefangen und ein wenig gelevelt. Irgendwann war sie dann soweit für die Todesmienen, aber wie das nunmal so ist es gibt Tage, da findet man keine Gruppe für sowas. In der Gilde war auch kaum was los, also sag ich: "Ich pack meinen Schurken und wir rocken da durch". "Gut," sagt mein Weib, ich bin nur noch mal in Sturmwind."
Also warte ich am Späherhügel in der nähe des Greifen. Plötzlich steht ein  Stufe 25 Draenai Schamane neben mir und flüstert mich an:

Er: Schickes Equip!
Ichanke.
Er: Cooler Bogen.
Ich(wieder): Danke. (Ist der Bogen vom Prinzen in Karazhan.)
Er: Is aber ein Hunteritem.
Ich: Kann gut sein. 
Er: Ich find Typen wie dich zum kotzen.
Ich: Bitte?
Er: Würfelt den Leuten in den Instanzen alles weg und Post damit dann in der Gegend rum.
Ich: ........... (verkneif mir mal ne Antwort).
Er (nach ca 1 Min): Na, da fällt dir wohl nichts mehr ein? Grosses Maul und nichts dahinter. Spinner wie dich sollte man Bannen. Ich schreib jetzt ein Ticket.
Ich setze ihn auf Ignore. Er steht noch ne Weile neben mir. Plötzlich flüster mich ein Gnomen- Magier an.
Magier: Geht dir das nicht auf den Kecks?
Ich: Was?
Magier: Der Typ beschimpft dich die ganze Zeit.
Ich: Wird schon Ignoriert.
Magier: Ohje, is auch wirklich besser.
Hätte ich mich vor dem Schamy rechtfertigen müssen? Hätte ich Ihm erzählen sollen, das ich in einer Kara- Stammgruppe bin, der Bogen alle 2 Wochen beim Prinzen fällt, unsere Jäger das Ding schon haben und ich das Ding mit DKP bezahlt habe? Ich glaube nicht! Muss man sich beschipfen lassen nur weil man mit Kara- Equip rumrennt? 
Egal was wir alle hier für eine Lösung finden, es wird immer jemanden geben der euch deswegen kritisiert und flamed.
Ich habe die meisten Antworten zu diesem Thread hier gelesen, auch die, für die euch mein alter Deutschlehrer aufs Rad flechten würde um euch den Göttern der Grammatik zu opfern. Es gibt leider nur ein wirksames Mittel gegen diese Spieler, die solche Dinge abziehen! IGNORIEREN, IGNORIEREN und nochmal IGNORIEREN! Eines Tages werden diese Leute diejenigen sein, die mit Questbelohnungs- Ausrüstung durch die Gegend schippern, weil sie keiner mehr irgendwo mit hinnehmen will. 
Ich habe erlebt, wenn man solche Leute ignoriert, es sie zu neuen Bösartigkeiten anspornt. Dann machen sie Fehler. Und dann ist es Zeit für ein Ticket von EUCH!


----------



## Ennia (16. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> auch ne nette storry ich mit level 39 schama in thranglethorn in der arena zu besagten kisten zeit glück gehqabt nen schurkce level 19 und nen krieger auf gleichen level, schurcke schin immer am whispern, las mir die truhe, ich sag ich brauch die auch hab die noch net, saagt der zu mir ne du braquchst die net ich bruahc noch eine marke, ich nix gesagt erstma kriger in nem schönen fiaren langen figth besigt, und als der schurcke ständig lotten wolte den abgehalten, danch den schurkcen , is ja keine bedrohung eben umgeschmock weil der mich ebe auch net looten lies, erster flame kommt an, du schkame hurre ahsse net gesehen ( ich hate nen weiblichen char) ich, was willst du das ist pvp und ich hab eben auch need, verreckt du mist stück , 2ter gesselt sich zum flamen daszu  o-ton, 50 leute haben dich auf der igno du kirgst hier keine gruppe mehr und du bekkomst nen ticket , und icm chat sag ich allen du ninjast, ich ne ist klar, nach weiteren beledigungen und angespucke ich gm geschrieben , er stell se alle auf igno, ich angesprichen wegen der androhnung eines ungerechfertigen tickets, er keine sorge er darf auch tickets schreiben ich werde sie gewissenhafft bearbeiten ich geh dem nach, alles klar ich erstma off weil schnauze voll, nächste tag rein sehe da chars beide net online und in der blizzard kartei (schande vergessen wie das ding heist) nicht aufzufinden, war mein erstes ticket weis ich je wegen sowas geschrieben hab norm scheiß ich drauf , aber das war zu dreist, siehe da immet ticket schreiben, dann haste wenigstens genugtuhung für den ärger



danke, jetzt ist mir schlecht!


@TE:

Ich kenne das gut, bin selber Mage und ich hab sehr oft "draufgezahlt" bei randoms. In der Gilde wurde ich lange "geduldet" sag ich jetzt mal ^^ Naja, wenn sich mit dem addon nichts ändert, dann bleib ich beim Priester - schade eigetlich.


----------



## Huntara (16. Juli 2008)

Oh ja, Deppen gibts und leider musste ich das gestern auch mal wieder feststellen, als ich mich einer Randomgruppe angeschlossen hab um
die daily im Blutkessel zu machen. 

Der Tank meinte er wäre ja so imba, so das er da durchrennen muss und nachdem wir zum x. mal gewiped sind (bei den normalen mobs...)
hatte ich ihn mal höflich darum gebeten eine Nummer langsamer hier durchzugehen und vor allem bitte darauf warten, bis ich mein Mana
regeniert hab, bzw. mein Ziel wenigstens anvisiert hab. 
Wenn man dann dumme Sprüche hört, wie: das muss noch schneller gehen...ich sehe wann Du Mana brauchst...ich bestimme das Tempo, etc., 
da könnt ich kotzen. 

Naja, das Ende vom Lied war, das ich die Gruppe verlassen habe, der Rest der Truppe hatte einigermaßen Verständniss dafür und er wisperte mich an, das
ich nicht kritikfähig sei. Ich hab ihm dann recht freundlich erklärt, das ich eine höfliche Bitte habe, das er nicht darauf eingeht und das es nicht in
meinem Interesse sei hier durchzuwipen, anschließend füllte sich meine ignore Liste. 
Ein paar Minuten bekomme ich von einem unbekannten einen wisper: Ich soll Dir schöne Grüße von Jswogri bestellen!...
Ach wie nett, jetzt bekomm ich noch über andere Leute einen wisper und von dem Depp schöne Grüße ausgerichtet. 

Als mir dann jemand aus meiner "EX-Gruppe" wisperte, das man ständig am wipen wäre und man würde jetzt aufhören und ob ich nicht
Lust hätte in eine andere Ini zu gehen, hab ich ja schon heimlich gegrinst und was kommt? Ein paar Minuten später folgte wieder ein wisper
unter einer von mir nicht bekannten Person: 

Du brauchst Dir gar nicht einzubilden, das nur weil Du nicht mehr da bist wir deswegen jetzt die ganze Zeit wipen. Du hast von nichts Ahnung
und kannst gar nichts Du Vollidiot, blablabla.....so in der Art, na ihr wisst schon was dann kommt. 

Ich wollte ihm ein müdes "gähn" entgegenbringen und ja ich war so wütend, so das ich überlegt habe mit den Gildenmeister zu sprechen, aber 
letzendlich hat mir ein netter abend im Mechanar mir meine Laune versüßt und von daher: 
Solche Leute gibts leider immer. Das mit dem Tisch machen ist in der Tat eine harte Nummer, aber beim nächsten mal weißt Du besser Bescheid. 

Noch eine nette Nummer, nachdem mein Kumpel von auch so einem Heini angewispert wurde:
Heini: Ey, mach ma portal!
Mein Kumpel: klar, kein Problem, wohin darfs denn gehen? 
Heini: shatt
Mein Kumpel (nachdem er das portal gemacht hat): Gut angekommen?
Heini: wat soll das denn? ich bin in darnassus?????
Mein Kumpel: /ignore

Ich lege zwar viel wert auf Bitte und auch auf Danke, aber im spiel kann man das nicht mehr erwarten, leider. Trotzdem gibt es auch immer noch die 
netten und dafür danke ich Euch umso mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Schakara (16. Juli 2008)

Sorry, 

aber mehr als dir raten, das du dir nichts daraus machen sollst kann ich dir auch nicht. Es ist leider so das unsere Kidies schon manchmal ein Rad ab haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bisher bin ich eigentlich als Heilder/Druide immer ganz gut klar gekommen, auch wenn es da ebenfalls manch mal zu den Üblichen Problemen kommt und die DD's meinen, ich solle doch eher sie heilen als den Tank oder Typen die glauben, der Heiler sei der allgemeine Lebenspunkte Auffüller der Gruppe, wozu da Essen!?
Wenn es dir zu sehr auf den Frack geht und du halbwegs der Englischen Sprache mächtig bist, empfehle ich dir mal einen englischen Server zu spielen, die Engländer sind durch die Bank freundlicher! Das war zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Grüße von Schakara


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Noch eine nette Nummer, nachdem mein Kumpel von auch so einem Heini angewispert wurde:
> Heini: Ey, mach ma portal!
> Mein Kumpel: klar, kein Problem, wohin darfs denn gehen?
> Heini: shatt
> ...


Hammer! Den muss ich mir merken für etwaige Whisps mit meinem Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mukuhaka (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem Jäger in nen Random Raid eingeladen worden. Super wollt ma testen wie random ist. T4 Helm droppt juhu und bäm raus ausm Raid gekickt worden. Wisper den Lead an der sagt: Upps ach ja wollten wir sagen die Gilde bekommt alle tollen dropps na super hat niemand erwähnt.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Juli 2008)

Mukuhaka schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Jäger in nen Random Raid eingeladen worden. Super wollt ma testen wie random ist. T4 Helm droppt juhu und bäm raus ausm Raid gekickt worden. Wisper den Lead an der sagt: Upps ach ja wollten wir sagen die Gilde bekommt alle tollen dropps na super hat niemand erwähnt.


Hm das is aber auch ziemlich daneben..
Wenn es so ist dass T4 nur gildenintern verteilt wird sollte das auch gesagt werden.
Ist bei uns genauso, falls wir mal einen Rdm mit Gruul oder Mäggi nehmen, dass es vorher angesagt wird.
Dann kann er nicht meckern wenn es so ist oder aber sich am Anfang noch dafür entscheiden ob er unter der Bedingung mit möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seek (16. Juli 2008)

bei sowas wäre ich auch tierisch angefressen.
wenigstens hat dir der Gm keine sperre verpasst und dem Heini auf sein geflame noch ne reaktion zu geben ausser /ignore wäre auch nur verschwendete zeit gewesen.


Aber wie schon erwähnt Random Raids bringen meist nix als frust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (16. Juli 2008)

Solche schweine... fesseln und die eier abschneiden sag ich da nur...


----------



## Legendary (16. Juli 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Noch eine nette Nummer, nachdem mein Kumpel von auch so einem Heini angewispert wurde:
> Heini: Ey, mach ma portal!
> Mein Kumpel: klar, kein Problem, wohin darfs denn gehen?
> Heini: shatt
> ...



DAS is auch mal geil! xD

Naja wie gesagt...es gibt immer so Deppen, ich merks aber komischerweise immer im Spiel selbst den netten Spruch "Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit schallt es raus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich frage immer sehr freundlich an ob mich jemand gegen 1-2g dahinporten MÖCHTE und bekomme eigentlich immer ein paar Whispers, die es dann meistens sogar noch kostenlos machen. Ich bin nett zu Spielern, also sind sie es auch zu mir. DAMIT kommt man viel weiter in einem Spiel, anstatt alle auf ignore zu setzen oder anzumaulen.

BTW: Meine Ignoreliste ist LEER. O_o Und ich spiele auch schon seit 3 Monaten... *hust*


----------



## Huntara (16. Juli 2008)

> Naja wie gesagt...es gibt immer so Deppen, ich merks aber komischerweise immer im Spiel selbst den netten Spruch "Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit schallt es raus"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will nicht mal Gold. Wenn mir jemand etwas gibt, nehme ich es natürlich gerne an und zum Glück ist mir sowas wie meinem
Kumpel noch nicht passiert. 
Doch einmal, aber ich reagiere dann nicht, bin vllt. auch ein kleiner schisser in der Hinsicht. 

Und einmal ist es mir passiert das ich mich versehentlich verklickt hab und mich weggeportet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....naja, hab das aber wieder gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achso, Du spielst seid 3 Monaten? Jetzt ernsthaft? Falls ja, dann warte noch mal 6 Monate ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juli 2008)

Ja ich spiele wirklich erst seit 3 Monaten.

Es geht halt ums Prinzip, einen Deppen wird man sicher immer treffen aber doch ned gleich Dutzende wie es der TE beschrieben hatte.

Ich geh jetzt Patch 2.4.3 ausprobieren. ^^


----------



## Michael82 (16. Juli 2008)

hmmm

mimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (16. Juli 2008)

Deppen werden leider erst mit Patch 3.5.2 weggepacht ^^


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

Ich finde für solche vergehn sollten die Chars solcher Hohlköpfe wieder auf LVL 1 zurückfallen ^^

Ich wette...dann tun die das NIE WIEDER


----------



## Hattua (16. Juli 2008)

lvl 1? super-idee... ^^

das müsste dann so aussehen:

http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=10


----------



## Bears (16. Juli 2008)

Mages können was im PVP, vor allem Frostmages. So schelcht wie immer wieder herumgeheult wird seit Ihr nicht. Auch ein Schurke hat kein Leichtes gegen Mages.
Und was die Gruppe betrifft, da kann man nur schnell vergessen und hoffen, das die nächste Gruppe anständiger ist. 
Ps: für jeden anständigen Run braucht es Mages. Jede Klasse hat seine Berechtigung im Spiel. Wer das ignoriert hat nichts von der Spielmechanik kappiert.


----------



## youngceaser (16. Juli 2008)

ah man was habt irh jede klasse ist gut z.B getsern ws dayli pvp hab gedacht mache ich mit meinem pala lvl 68 damit der au mal 70 wird nur so zur info pala war mein main bis ich jäger angefangen habe und finde pala macht kein dmg dann war ich platz1 an der dmg liste zu info es waren nicht nur lvl 60er oder so drin ich finde man muss en char eifnach spielen können dann klappts überall


----------



## Hishabye (16. Juli 2008)

Hattua schrieb:


> lvl 1? super-idee... ^^
> 
> das müsste dann so aussehen:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=10




HRHRHR jaaa XD 

Aber ist doch mal ne gute Idee ^^ oder?


----------



## Denewardtor (16. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Genau deswegen niemals Random Groups. Geht in anderen Spielen aber eben nicht in Wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kara stamm? gibts kaum noch xD


----------

